# New Seamaster 300 MC Spectre LE



## RTK27

Omega just dropped news on the new Spectre LE Seamaster 300. It seems this year there will be two (!) LE's the AT and the 300.

Here you go: The watch features a bi-directional, rotating diving bezel, made from black, polished ceramic, combined with a LiquidMetal 12 hour scale, so that time can be kept with any country in the world.

Other unique features include the "lollipop" central seconds hands, as well as the 5-stripe black and grey NATO strap. On the bracelet's strap holder, the 007 gun logo has been engraved.

Each watch has its own unique serial number engraved on the back along with the SPECTRE film logo, celebrating the latest on-screen adventure. Inside, the watch is driven by the highly innovative OMEGA Master Co-Axial calibre 8400, a revolutionary movement in its own right. There will be 7007 pieces and sale starts from september. (From Omega website)

Some pics of course
















What do you guys think about it? I just can't get used to the weird bezel scale, love the lollipop hand though!


----------



## teeritz

Would make a nice alternative to a standard GMT watch.


----------



## ck1109

I'm not sure if I like the lollipop seconds hand. It just looks....weird to me, almost as if they reversed a traditional seconds hand.


----------



## teeritz

ck1109 said:


> I'm not sure if I like the lollipop seconds hand. It just looks....weird to me, almost as if they reversed a traditional seconds hand.


Ahh, just think of it as a 'Chupa-Chup' Limited Edition. Oh, no, I just had this flash through my mind'

_"Bond reached into the pocket of his dark blue Kilgour jacket and withdrew a Chupa-Chup, specially made by Mason's Confectioners of Piccadilly. He slowly tore away the wrapper as his thoughts turned to the mission ahead."

_Right, I'm outta here.


----------



## Ken G

RTK27 said:


> On the bracelet's strap holder,


What does this mean, exactly?

(excuse my ignorance!)


----------



## Kensei1523

At least it doesn't say 007, Bond or Spectre anywhere on the dial- well done Omega!
As to the rest of the watch? Nope, thank you! A GMT bezel without GMT hand on a diver seems a bit pointless to me. The seconds hand ruins the otherwise harmonic look of the dial. And although I really love the OEM nato, I also like to wear my watches on a bracelet- if that's not included I'm out.

Another huge selling point lately is the box in which the watch comes in. I'm eager to see how big this one gets


----------



## teeritz

Although, the lollypop hand was seen on Submariners and Seamasters from years gone by.


----------



## gippo

teeritz said:


> Although, the lollypop hand was seen on Submariners and Seamasters from years gone by.


----------



## solesman

I like.


----------



## solesman

__
http://instagr.am/p/6WrH_Nwb0B/


----------



## teeritz

gippo said:


>


Grazie, Signor Gippo.


----------



## TSC

Unmoved... But wouldn't return it, if someone bought me one. Do prefer without the blingy bracelet though


----------



## jimmer42

I like that a lot.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear

This is by far Omega's most subtle Bond LE watch. Well done! However, Bond LEs aren't for me personally. I'll stick to wearing the watch Bond himself wears.


----------



## RTK27

snakeinthegear said:


> This is by far Omega's most subtle Bond LE watch. Well done! However, Bond LEs aren't for me personally. I'll stick to wearing the watch Bond himself wears.


Yes indeed, I like how subtle Omega made this LE, I'm curious to see the back of the watch and would like to know if the bracelet is included. We can expect the full details, including pricing soon I think!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken G said:


> What does this mean, exactly?
> 
> (excuse my ignorance!)


I assume it means the SS keeper on the other side (not pictured).

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## sunspot2013

Very interesting. As pointed out here http://www.jamesbondlifestyle.com/n...mages-omega-spectre-seamaster-limited-edition this is the first time Omega has produced an "as-worn" Bond watch, as opposed to a commemorative limited edition.

I came across this yesterday - apparently a leak on how the watch will be used by Bond in Spectre:

http://jamesbonding.com/spectre/spectre-props-concept-art-87.html

As cool as it is to be able to buy the Bond watch as "modded" by MI6, I'm not sure if I would take this over the standard 300MC if it doesn't come with a bracelet (and figuring that the likely premium price + buying a bracelet separately would be more than I'm willing to pay).

I also am not sure I like how they removed the "12," although I bet I would get used to it. Am curious to see the price.


----------



## Baz44

For some reason I am not surprised once the AT LE came out I thought this was missing from the Omega Armoury and I did not seem them passing up on such an opportunity. Of course no chance of a refund for those of us who prematurely bought the Omega Bond Grey/Black strap ! Watch out on EBay I am sure there will be a few going up there now 

Personally I prefer this to the AT LE although with only 7007 it may be easier just to add the regular SM300 to your existing NATO as I don't see these being cheap even without the cost of a bracelet removed. 

Of course for screen accurate it would have to be the production 300 on Omega NATO because that was all they had earlier in the year - these LEs are only just being produced now. I reckon the film version will be a production 300 with some surprises fitted by Q Branch as we have seen before.

Well done Omega

Cheers 


The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## imranbecks

Very interesting. Didn't see those numerals on the bezel coming. And here we all thought it was just the regular SM300 on an OEM nato.. Haha..


----------



## iam7head

Looks like they are running low on creative juice for this one. No thanks


Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## hchj

No love at all. Pass...


----------



## gippo

teeritz said:


> Grazie, Signor Gippo.


Al suo servizio,signor teeritz ;-)


----------



## ScholarsInk

iam7head said:


> Looks like they are running low on creative juice for this one. No thanks


The time zone bezel is a lot more practical for Bond than a timing bezel.


----------



## thestrapguy

You guys are better than the paparazzi, I just have to search WUS if I need the latest on watches! Great job guys!


----------



## dirtvictim

Kensei1523 said:


> At least it doesn't say 007, Bond or Spectre anywhere on the dial- well done Omega!
> As to the rest of the watch? Nope, thank you! A GMT bezel without GMT hand on a diver seems a bit pointless to me. The seconds hand ruins the otherwise harmonic look of the dial. And although I really love the OEM nato, I also like to wear my watches on a bracelet- if that's not included I'm out.
> 
> Another huge selling point lately is the box in which the watch comes in. I'm eager to see how big this one gets


12 hour bezel is a second time zone, just set the time on the bezel to the other zone at the hour hand. I love it


----------



## dirtvictim

RTK27 said:


> Omega just dropped news on the new Spectre LE Seamaster 300. It seems this year there will be two (!) LE's the AT and the 300.
> 
> Here you go: The watch features a bi-directional, rotating diving bezel, made from black, polished ceramic, combined with a LiquidMetal 12 hour scale, so that time can be kept with any country in the world.
> 
> Other unique features include the "lollipop" central seconds hands, as well as the 5-stripe black and grey NATO strap. On the bracelet's strap holder, the 007 gun logo has been engraved.
> 
> Each watch has its own unique serial number engraved on the back along with the SPECTRE film logo, celebrating the latest on-screen adventure. Inside, the watch is driven by the highly innovative OMEGA Master Co-Axial calibre 8400, a revolutionary movement in its own right. There will be 7007 pieces and sale starts from september. (From Omega website)
> 
> Some pics of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about it? I just can't get used to the weird bezel scale, love the lollipop hand though!


i dig it but there are a few things that I would have done different. first it should have a standard uni directional dive bezel, second it should have minute marks (small dots) up to the 4 on the bezel, third it should have a lume dot at 12, this would still give it dive credibility. Lastly the 9,10,11 should be replaced with (G M T).


----------



## Shutterlife

I can't decide if I like this or not. I was very close to purchasing the 300MC, now I'm curious how the entire watch will look. Very interested in the case back. And of course a bracelet would be nice as an alternative. Interestingly this seems to be priced less than the AT LE. 

ohh the choices.


----------



## hidden by leaves

I like that they've gone more subtle with the whole LE thing, but that bezel choice is awful. It changes the fundamental identity of this watch (or at least its DNA), and is disconnected therefore from the past, but also from anything to do with what this watch is supposed to commemorate. It's change for change's sake to make something different enough to sell. And what's with the "0" for 12/24? If that is some military or historical convention it's not one I've ever heard of.

tl/dr


----------



## HugoSon

6'300.- CHF - wow 

Source: http://www.ablogtowatch.com/omega-seamaster-300-spectre-limited-edition-watch/


----------



## Ford.

snakeinthegear said:


> This is by far Omega's most subtle Bond LE watch. Well done! However, Bond LEs aren't for me personally. I'll stick to wearing the watch Bond himself wears.


This is the one Bond himself wears. 12 hour bezel instead of 60 minute bezel and lollipop seconds hand. Different from the current 300m coaxial.

I doubt the one DC wore had Spectre engraved on the case back, but to get as close to what he wore on film you'll have to get this LE.


----------



## Ford.

hidden by leaves said:


> I like that they've gone more subtle with the whole LE thing, but that bezel choice is awful. It changes the fundamental identity of this watch (or at least its DNA), and is disconnected therefore from the past, but also from anything to do with what this watch is supposed to commemorate. It's change for change's sake to make something different enough to sell. And what's with the "0" for 12/24? If that is some military or historical convention it's not one I've ever heard of.
> 
> tl/dr


The bezel plays a part in the film, so I would imagine it was written in the script to have such a bezel.


----------



## Ford.

Baz44 said:


> Personally I prefer this to the AT LE although with only 7007 it may be easier just to add the regular SM300 to your existing NATO as I don't see these being cheap even without the cost of a bracelet removed.
> 
> Of course for screen accurate it would have to be the production 300 on Omega NATO because that was all they had earlier in the year - these LEs are only just being produced now. I reckon the film version will be a production 300 with some surprises fitted by Q Branch as we have seen before.
> 
> Well done Omega
> 
> Cheers
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


If you want as screen accurate as possible you will have to get this LE. Production 300m coaxial does not have 12 hour bezel or lollipop seconds hand.


----------



## Toothbras

Kensei1523 said:


> At least it doesn't say 007, Bond or Spectre anywhere on the dial- well done Omega!


Amen!


----------



## Ford.

I like that the watch DC wears in the film differs slightly from the regular production model, and that for the LE Omega have released the version he wears on film. Something for the true Bond collectors, and having the Spectre/007 logos on the back _only_ is an exercise in restraint unseen from Omega on Bond LEs before.


----------



## hidden by leaves

Ford. said:


> The bezel plays a part in the film, so I would imagine it was written in the script to have such a bezel.


And there's the rub (for me, anyway). Changing the fundamental design of a pedigreed watch like this as an affectation to a film script (if that is even true) is absurd.

I might be interested in an Omega dive watch that happened to be used in a film, but I'm not interested in a Bond Script Omega watch that happened to be a (former) dive watch!

To each their own etc.


----------



## Ford.

hidden by leaves said:


> And there's the rub (for me, anyway). Changing the fundamental design of a pedigreed watch like this as an affectation to a film script (if that is even true) is absurd.
> 
> I might be interested in an Omega dive watch that happened to be used in a film, but I'm not interested in a Bond Script Omega watch that happened to be a (former) dive watch!
> 
> To each their own etc.


I see see what you're saying, but this is a specific Spectre edition watch, so if you're a fan of Bond or the film this is a perfect watch for you. If you want a 300m coaxial with 60 minute divers countdown, well they've had that released for a while now.


----------



## thestrapguy

HugoSon said:


> 6'300.- CHF - wow
> 
> Source: Omega Seamaster 300 'Spectre' Limited Edition Watch For James Bond Spectre Movie | aBlogtoWatch


I'm surprised! It only cost a couple of hundreds more than standard 300 MC. But then again, the bracelet is missing.....


----------



## kyky707

thestrapguy said:


> I'm surprised! It only cost a couple of hundreds more than standard 300 MC. But then again, the bracelet is missing.....


Agreed! The Seamaster 300 Master Co-axial SS is listed for 5500 CHF while this one is listed for 6300 CHF, quite noticeable price difference to me (15%) and with the added 300 CHF for additional SS bracelet, I think I'll stick with mine. However I think Omega made a good move on this one, although I don't think people would prefer buying this Seamaster rather than a real GMT watch (Planet Ocean GMT).


----------



## ScholarsInk

hidden by leaves said:


> I like that they've gone more subtle with the whole LE thing, but that bezel choice is awful. It changes the fundamental identity of this watch (or at least its DNA), and is disconnected therefore from the past, but also from anything to do with what this watch is supposed to commemorate. It's change for change's sake to make something different enough to sell. And what's with the "0" for 12/24? If that is some military or historical convention it's not one I've ever heard of.
> 
> tl/dr


The remake's bezel was already different enough that, while attractive in itself, it had an uncanny valley effect next to the original. This repurposes the bezel in a way that is no less different to the original but attractive and unique in its own right. I approve.


----------



## hidden by leaves

ScholarsInk said:


> The remake's bezel was already different enough that, while attractive in itself, it had an uncanny valley effect next to the original. This repurposes the bezel in a way that is no less different to the original but attractive and unique in its own right. I approve.


I don't know what a "valley effect" is, but if you're saying that a diving bezel on a dive watch is no different than a time zone bezel on a dive watch you are daft.


----------



## refugio

I've enjoyed the Bond films, and have somewhat appreciated the Omega connection. But I just saw the latest MI film and it was great. And my wife loved it - way more than Bond films even though she really likes DC. 

Then I saw a blurb about MI being "better than Bond! Better than Bourne!" And, honestly, it kind of made all of them seem less special.


----------



## pk_diver

Did we already mentioned the closed caseback with engraved SP.E.C.T.R.E. Logo? ;-)


----------



## PunkJr

Fake vintage Lume! C'mon Omega, you're better than that.


----------



## LivingTheDream

PunkJr said:


> Fake vintage Lume! C'mon Omega, you're better than that.


I disagree whole heartedly. Where is it etched in stone that lume has to be white? I'm looking forward to other releases with different colored lume.

As far as the rest of the watch goes, it's clear Omega has listened to its enthusiasts. But even now, 5 pages into this thread, there are plenty of detractors. Sheesh. Even when Omega offers different varieties they still take some heat.

While I admit the second hand would take some getting used to, I think the 300 MC is one of the watches I was most excited about over the last year or so. Well done, Omega.


----------



## ScholarsInk

hidden by leaves said:


> I don't know what a "valley effect" is, but if you're saying that a diving bezel on a dive watch is no different than a time zone bezel on a dive watch you are daft.


Uncanny valley is that sense of 'close but no cigar' in terms of aesthetics. I'm saying that the diving bezel of the 300MC gives off that feeling compared to the design of the original bezel, so this forgoes that entirely by giving the bezel a new use. The 300MC, though very capable, was designed as a desk diver first and foremost.

If you're going to get angry about time zone bezels on watches that shouldn't have them, you should target the Planet Oceans of that variety, or the many divers Omega makes with diamond bezels.

Furthermore, you do know that many people did and do dive with, say, GMT Masters, right?


----------



## teeritz

As a side note, is it possible that members can restrict mention of _SPECTRE_ plot-related info to do with this watch? Not every Bond fan in the world wants the film spoiled before it's released.

Regarding this Ltd Ed, I'm liking the seconds hand, but haven't decided how I feel about the GMT bezel. As some have already stated, the dive bezel on the 300MC is part of the Seamaster dive watch DNA whereas a GMT bezel seems out of place.


----------



## thestrapguy

PunkJr said:


> Fake vintage Lume! C'mon Omega, you're better than that.


Many purists hate the faux lume. Maybe I'm the rare/practical one. I have some vintage watches and I can't bear to wear them, so afraid to damage them or sun shining on the dial. My tritium and radium dials don't glow anymore, though they have aged nicely.

So worried that the well aged markers will degenerate even faster. After a while I don't even have the urge to bring them out to touch or admire.

I think what Omega did in this aspect is brilliant, as least from a marketing/business point of view. What attracted the Omega brand to me was the 300 MC and Silver Award, not the vintage watches. My personal take.


----------



## douglasf13

The main think I like about this watch is the 12 hour bezel. It's such a simple way to keep track of another timezone. I wish more watches had this feature. It's one of the great things about the Tudor Heritage Chrono:


----------



## LivingTheDream

thestrapguy said:


> Many purists hate the faux lume.


in truth, it's not fake lume. It's just a different color than white.


----------



## teeritz

LivingTheDream said:


> in truth, it's not fake lume. It's just a different color than white.


Yes, but it's meant to give the impression/illusion of white lume that has patina'd or aged over time. It's not the lume itself that's been faked, but rather, the overall effect that it gives off. Like distressed denim, or those artificially worn-out leather bomber jackets that were all the rage back in the late '80s.


----------



## imranbecks

Same same but different..


----------



## alfanator

Nice variation on an awesome platform. I have a on that is running to within a second a day.

I like the cream lume, gives the dial a warmer feel.

I use the bezel on mine to time stuff everyday. 

The 60min bezel could also be used for a second time zone. 60=12.

I am not too keen on the giant omega logo.

Curious why they do not just put on a gmt hand on it.


----------



## Sustinet

Very interesting, gives the watch a much different feel with the lollipop seconds hand. Personally I don't prefer the lollipop or the lack of a bezel pip at the 0. But the larger logo in place of the 12 is an interesting touch. I still prefer my regular 300mc. Overall a very interesting look, and a very different aesthetic from the original, I think it's a cool if not slightly oddball addition to what is arguably one of Omega's best watches in the current lineup. I hope to see one of these in the wild one day, though it's not likely with such a small number being made.


----------



## virtual blue

Can't stand that bezel.
I liked the original 300 MC but now as Bond is wearing it, I best avoid.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

Neither the bezel nor the re-designed hand sing to me - but as posted before: if I got one for free, I wouldn't say no 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gippo

virtual blue said:


> Can't stand that bezel.
> I liked the original 300 MC but now as Bond is wearing it, I best avoid.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensei1523

gippo said:


>


Looks like he is wearing the regular version in this picture, isn't he? Have a close look at the bezel- that is the normal 0-60 dive version.
Quite possible that only a limited number of the "Bond Version" with the 0-11 bezel were made for the production for close-up shots and in the rest of the scenes he wears the normal one. Anyway, only we WIS would spot the difference, if it is even visible in the movie.


----------



## virtual blue

gippo said:


>


Yep...he's wearing that too....  
Must he go through the entire Omega Seamaster catalogue these days?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Wait.. So what's Omega trying to pull here? It sure looks like Craig is wearing the regular SM300 in that pic in Rome. Unless maybe that's his personal one and not the movie prop... Hmmm....


----------



## snakeinthegear

Well we know Craig actually owns the SM300mc and was seen wearing it around last September. However, he also wore his original SM300 for the SP press announcement but then wore the standard mc version in Rome as seen in the pics above. I'm pretty sure that's the same watch he's been using throughout production but personally I take umbrage with what Omega are doing if it does turn out SP uses this new 12 hour bezel as Bond's SM300MC watch. If fans want a screen accurate watch what's the point of making it a limited edition? There's a market for those who wanted Ltd edition watches and then there are those who want screen accuracy. Making the screen accurate watch a limited edition is a punk move. Stuff like this is why so many people regard Omega as second rate and Rolex as the definitive Bond watch.


----------



## Baz44

imranbecks said:


> Same same but different..


Funny now I see the two side by side my perfect watch would be a combo of the two. Bezel and minute hand from the prod version coupled with the dial of the LE version.

Still if someone gave me either I would not refuse

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## demollo

I really like it , but i would be the normal 300 MC and put a Nato on it, would be waay cheaper and i would still have the bracelet..


----------



## om3ga_fan

I was told by an Omega rep that post-production it's standard procedure for the watch face to be edited for close up shots. So he could've been wearing the regular 300MC and then they modify it during editing.

Interesting that they were careful to never release a still or promo shot from production that showed the watch face. Almost like they were deliberately concealing it. And since they do anything by accident...

Another interesting fun fact... At the end of the trailer in a scene during what we know to be at the end of the movie, Daniel Craig is clearly wearing a watch with a stainless steel bracelet. This would seem to indicate that he changes watches yet again late in the film. Is it just a bracelet change or entire watch? Back to AT? Maybe 300 on SS? Wtf. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## ScholarsInk

gippo said:


>


Maybe it's just the angle but that suit does not seem to fit him very well. I hate that since the Brosnan era they've switched from actual bespoke tailoring to high end ready to wear.


----------



## Baz44

That's not a Bond Suit though it's probably DC's personal one.
.I agree with the film suits though but issue was Bespoke providers could not provide the quantity per suit required that's why Brosnan went Bironi and DC Tom Ford. mass produced off the peg could create the volume of suits in the time required. 
Let's face it reality is most get trashed by either the Actor or the Stunt Double or Driver etc so it probably made financial sense.

Cheers 


The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## thehighwayjazz

To be honest, i like it. I am even thinking to sell my Brosnan's SMP to help me funding this one. The only problem is that i still like the blue dial with wave pattern of the SMP.


----------



## ScholarsInk

Baz44 said:


> That's not a Bond Suit though it's probably DC's personal one.
> .I agree with the film suits though but issue was Bespoke providers could not provide the quantity per suit required that's why Brosnan went Bironi and DC Tom Ford. mass produced off the peg could create the volume of suits in the time required.
> Let's face it reality is most get trashed by either the Actor or the Stunt Double or Driver etc so it probably made financial sense.
> 
> Cheers


That's taken from filming I believe, so unfortunately it is a Bond suit. It's not the worst I've seen from the film (which, cinematically, I'm sure will be great) - there's actually a shiny black suit! A lot of fellow Bond fans have fingers crossed that the shiny suit is from Bond going undercover as some flashy playboy or something.

Brioni, despite not being bespoke, at least produced at a decent quality and fit well. The Tom Ford fit has been atrocious, particularly since Skyfall where the suits are visibly too tight all over, from legs to back to arms, to the point that the buttons can barely fasten.

And as for double-breasted chalk stripe on Bond, this is how it should look!


----------



## imranbecks

thehighwayjazz said:


> To be honest, i like it. I am even thinking to sell my Brosnan's SMP to help me funding this one. The only problem is that i still like the blue dial with wave pattern of the SMP.


Probably just me, but no matter what, I would never sell away my SMP with the wave pattern on the dial... Not for the Skyfall AT and not even for this new Spectre SM300. You could say I'm getting the best of both worlds for mine. Its the Casino Royale watch with the Spectre strap


----------



## HMHM

It's not a screen-worn suit in the pic. It's just a photo call with Craig and Bellucci when they were in Rome. Similar to the photo call in Solden - no one is wearing film wardrobe in the pics:









It's also doubtful they'd let him tool around with screen-used props while filming is still going on. So when you see Craig wearing the 300 in pics like that, it could be a gift from Omega, or him doing his bit as "brand ambassador" or any number of things, but Craig wearing it when they're not filming is more of a sign that that's NOT the one in the movie, IMO...


----------



## snakeinthegear

ScholarsInk said:


> That's taken from filming I believe, so unfortunately it is a Bond suit. It's not the worst I've seen from the film (which, cinematically, I'm sure will be great) - there's actually a shiny black suit! A lot of fellow Bond fans have fingers crossed that the shiny suit is from Bond going undercover as some flashy playboy or something.
> 
> Brioni, despite not being bespoke, at least produced at a decent quality and fit well. The Tom Ford fit has been atrocious, particularly since Skyfall where the suits are visibly too tight all over, from legs to back to arms, to the point that the buttons can barely fasten.
> 
> And as for double-breasted chalk stripe on Bond, this is how it should look!
> 
> View attachment 5014785


Nope it's not part of the costume. It's Craig's own suit. He and Bellucci did a photocell when they arrived in Rome and those pics are part of it.


----------



## georgefl74

Love it or hate it, but it won't sell as well as previous versions. People buying "Bond" editions (other than WIS) like it etched up front so they can show off. Plus I think a zero on a watch is bad luck in China. Game over.

P.S FWIW I hate the lollipop hand.


----------



## ScholarsInk

snakeinthegear said:


> Nope it's not part of the costume. It's Craig's own suit. He and Bellucci did a photocell when they arrived in Rome and those pics are part of it.


The clothes for those photo shoots and promotional panels have been provided by the films' sponsor brands for quite a while. It still shows the poor fit of the Tom Ford stuff.


----------



## Kultschar

Believe that suit is not Tom Ford, its DCs personal (as stated before) and not a sponsor of SPECTRE


----------



## ScholarsInk

Kultschar said:


> Believe that suit is not Tom Ford, its DCs personal (as stated before) and not a sponsor of SPECTRE


Again, they do not wear their own clothes to those briefings. You're right that it's not Tom Ford, as I remember reading that one was Cucinelli, but it still gives you an idea of the nonexistent knowledge of men's tailoring by the costume designer. (Remember, they put Bond in Topshop and other hipster brands last time.)


----------



## Betterthere

I like it as would be more useful to a landlubber like me. I do not need another time zone often enough to warrant a GMT mvmt and I don't dive. But I doubt I will sell/trade to pony up the difference in money from my SM300MC. 
Reminds me of my RESCOs I had tho and they were pretty useful with no date and 12 hour bezel.


----------



## snakeinthegear

ScholarsInk said:


> The clothes for those photo shoots and promotional panels have been provided by the films' sponsor brands for quite a while. It still shows the poor fit of the Tom Ford stuff.


Regardless, it's not part of the film's costume attire but yes, it's an off kilter fit.


----------



## HMHM

It's not by the designer of the suits he wears in the film, it's not used in the film, but it should still be taken as a yardstick of how his suits will look in the film. Got it! Who can forget this classic look from Skyfall:









These moving goalposts are giving me motion sickness!


----------



## Betterthere

CUSEEK?


----------



## solesman

Skyfall was released in 2012. The iphone 6 in his hand was released September 2014 and the SM 300 on his wrist was announced in March 2014...



HMHM said:


> It's not by the designer of the suits he wears in the film, it's not used in the film, but it should still be taken as a yardstick of how his suits will look in the film. Got it! Who can forget this classic look from Skyfall:
> 
> View attachment 5023537
> 
> 
> These moving goalposts are giving me motion sickness!


----------



## Vlance

julywest said:


> I like it as would be more useful to a landlubber like me. I do not need another time zone often enough to warrant a GMT mvmt and I don't dive. But I doubt I will sell/trade to pony up the difference in money from my SM300MC.
> Reminds me of my RESCOs I had tho and they were pretty useful with no date and 12 hour bezel.


and at least they went with a lume pip instead of the weird '0'.


----------



## Betterthere

Vlance said:


> and at least they went with a lume pip instead of the weird '0'.


true .


----------



## imranbecks

HMHM said:


> It's not by the designer of the suits he wears in the film, it's not used in the film, but it should still be taken as a yardstick of how his suits will look in the film. Got it! Who can forget this classic look from Skyfall:
> 
> View attachment 5023537
> 
> 
> These moving goalposts are giving me motion sickness!


That photo was taken at Chiltern Firehouse in Sept 2014. Nothing to do with Skyfall.


----------



## Shutterlife

Got some info from my local OB about the Spectre LE. A little more interested knowing it comes with a brushed SS bracelet. Also, liking how the watch isn't filled with 007 and bond everywhere including the back. Here is some info that was given to me.



 Special presentation box containing in addition, brushed stainless steel bracelet with 007engraved on the foldover clasp, a tool to enable the change of the strap/bracelet and loupe.


----------



## lecorbusier

I feel that instead of this NATO strap, Omega should have released a two piece NATO strap with this watch. The reason is simple: why have a display case back and then have a NATO strap over it? I suppose if this is not a commemorative version, it is fair to suggest that this is merely the owner's decision; but to have a special edition and then cover the case-back with the NATO strap seems counterintuitive to me.


----------



## Shutterlife

lecorbusier said:


> I feel that instead of this NATO strap, Omega should have released a two piece NATO strap with this watch. The reason is simple: why have a display case back and then have a NATO strap over it? I suppose if this is not a commemorative version, it is fair to suggest that this is merely the owner's decision; but to have a special edition and then cover the case-back with the NATO strap seems counterintuitive to me.


I agree, but I believe this watch is release as a limited edition to what Bond is wearing in the movie. If they went with a two piece NATO they would have done the same in the movie. For those who want the case back visible, I guess that's why they offer the SS bracelet as well. Besides, the case back only shows the limited edition number. and nothing special like looking down the barrel of a gun.


----------



## dirtvictim

How about this?


----------



## om3ga_fan

dirtvictim said:


> How about this?


It's a cool iteration but I don't want the 007-specific markings that come with it.

- 007logo on the included stainless steel bracelet 
- Spectre markings on the case back 
- 007 logo on the keeper on the NATO strap

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## napplegate

Although I love the SM300MC I don't know if this does it for me. The 12 hour bezel (that for some weird reason omits the 12) doesn't seem very functional to track another time zone. I'd much prefer a standard GMT if that was my goal. The lollipop seconds hand is something that I fear would get old rather quickly. All in all I think this is far better than most of the Bond LE's that have been released, I've never been a fan on over the top 007 badging. Now to wait and see if a bracelet is included and what the final price is!


----------



## om3ga_fan

napplegate said:


> Although I love the SM300MC I don't know if this does it for me. The 12 hour bezel (that for some weird reason omits the 12) doesn't seem very functional to track another time zone. I'd much prefer a standard GMT if that was my goal. The lollipop seconds hand is something that I fear would get old rather quickly. All in all I think this is far better than most of the Bond LE's that have been released, I've never been a fan on over the top 007 badging. Now to wait and see if a bracelet is included and what the final price is!


Allegedly the bracket is included by has the 007 logo on it.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## whysleep

I actually like this LE 007. I don't know why all the hate.


----------



## Watch4Victor

The special model will retail for $6,450 and only a very-appropriate 7,007 units will be offered in a limited number of Omega boutiques.

Source: https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/finally-own-same-watch-james-164526048.html


----------



## Silvire

it looks really good in an understated way. not my style, but i can see quite a lot of people liking it.


----------



## ScholarsInk

So the UK pricing is out and it's considerably higher than the 300MC standard RRP, but in a way that's to be expected (even though it's cheaper than the standard, elsewhere) because the 300MC was underpriced in the UK – its RRP including 20% tax was cheaper than the US/Swiss price without tax.


----------



## Baz44

ScholarsInk said:


> So the UK pricing is out and it's considerably higher than the 300MC standard RRP, but in a way that's to be expected (even though it's cheaper than the standard, elsewhere) because the 300MC was underpriced in the UK - its RRP including 20% tax was cheaper than the US/Swiss price without tax.


So how much in the UK then as an RRP? May go standard model if it's a silly price

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Shutterlife

I was told US pricing is $7,500 by my Omega Boutique sales associate. Includes brushed stainless steel bracelet, loupe, and spring bar tool.


----------



## Baz44

I think the saying rhymes with Clucking Bell!


The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Baz44

Here is my dilemma, I have this










This










And this










Do I really need another?

No but I want one 

Cheers

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## HugoSon

Shutterlife said:


> ...
> Includes brushed stainless steel bracelet, loupe, and spring bar tool.


Can someone confirm this piece of information? Would be awesome if the LE would include a brushed (!!) SS bracelet.


----------



## Betterthere

Shutterlife said:


> I was told US pricing is $7,500 by my Omega Boutique sales associate. Includes brushed stainless steel bracelet, loupe, and spring bar tool.


Would like one bit price too high esp if only sold in boutiques. Imo


----------



## om3ga_fan

HugoSon said:


> Can someone confirm this piece of information? Would be awesome if the LE would include a brushed (!!) SS bracelet.


Yes, it does.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Perseus

I prefer the regular version but it's hard to complain about having more options.


----------



## ScholarsInk

Shutterlife said:


> I was told US pricing is $7,500 by my Omega Boutique sales associate. Includes brushed stainless steel bracelet, loupe, and spring bar tool.


In that case I'm guessing the 6300 CHF figure was a mistake.


----------



## Superdoc

What boggles my feeble little brain, is Why make the screen worn model limited? You'd think that Sales for the Screen accurate James Bond watch would far exceed 7007... throw in the Asian affection for JB and Omega, and it will sell hundreds of thousands. Look at the Sales of the SMP, and PO, and the AT blue, all boosted undoubtedly by that connection...

It is almost like shooting themselves in the foot....

I suspect that the current SM300 might still be in the film... with the LE becoming a gadget... if this was 2000, World is not enough, Omega might introduce a LE light up dial SMP to be screen accurate for the avalanche scene


----------



## risturm

Baz44 said:


> Here is my dilemma, ...
> 
> ... Do I really need another?
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


OF COURSE you do! GET IT!

... what a silly question.


----------



## Bindroid

does anyone know the exact release date in September? This will be my first luxury watch purchase for me. I'm not a "watch person" per se, but appreciate a fine timepiece. I currently do not wear a watch daily but have always wanted an omega, and this one fits the bill bc I scuba as well. Will get a milgauss later on !

I went to my local omega boutique and looked at the seamaster 300 for reference. When I asked the sales representative, she wasn't aware of the spectre limited edition and just asked that I come by in September. 

I'm essentially counting the days till September so I can make my first purchase so knowing the exact date would be great !


----------



## dantan

How many people are going to purchase this watch in haste before the release of the Spectre movie, and to wear it to the Cinemas to watch Spectre?


----------



## Bindroid

dantan said:


> How many people are going to purchase this watch in haste before the release of the Spectre movie, and to wear it to the Cinemas to watch Spectre?


+ 1 customer here


----------



## dantan

I cannot completely rule myself out. 



Bindroid said:


> + 1 customer here


----------



## Watch4Victor

I'm still deciding if I want to pay full retail price or buy it of eBay. This watch will be a gift from my mother as a grad gift.


----------



## whysleep

ouch $7500.... I can buy two 2500 PO.


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles

dantan said:


> How many people are going to purchase this watch in haste before the release of the Spectre movie, and to wear it to the Cinemas to watch Spectre?


Can't, just bought a moonwatch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehighwayjazz

dantan said:


> How many people are going to purchase this watch in haste before the release of the Spectre movie, and to wear it to the Cinemas to watch Spectre?


I want
But i can't

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterlife

dantan said:


> How many people are going to purchase this watch in haste before the release of the Spectre movie, and to wear it to the Cinemas to watch Spectre?


I can't. Just bought a GSOTM. But I would have chosen the non LE instead, throw the NATO on that, and nobody would know the difference.


----------



## kyky707

dantan said:


> How many people are going to purchase this watch in haste before the release of the Spectre movie, and to wear it to the Cinemas to watch Spectre?


I would if I haven't got the non-LE version and bought a speedy last week. Anyway I saw the JB LE AT last week in Omega boutique for $6700, in case anyone interested in the retail pricing, still have single digit discount though. And regarding the movie, I have just bought a NATO strap to wear with SM300 on the theatre later on.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Watch4Victor said:


> I'm still deciding if I want to pay full retail price or buy it of eBay. This watch will be a gift from my mother as a grad gift.


Grey market all the way...It's just not worth it paying full MSRP + TAX. I did it for my Skyfall purchase from a Tourbillon boutique once, and although it was a top notch experience, I wouldn't do it again. I got invited to a couple parties at the boutique, neither of which I could make. I wanted to buy in a boutique at least once, but save yourself the 2-3K.


----------



## merp

Might I ask - what model/combo is that last pic?


----------



## Watch4Victor

Yea, guess I will have to hunt on eBay or find a used one. I don't mind a second hand. Retail for $7500 is just too expensive. I don't mind paying for it two-three years ago when money was rolling in but these days my financial situation are no good.


----------



## dawiz

Phillip 'River' Niles said:


> Can't, just bought a moonwatch.


Exact same problem here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear

y2jdmbfan said:


> Grey market all the way...It's just not worth it paying full MSRP + TAX. I did it for my Skyfall purchase from a Tourbillon boutique once, and although it was a top notch experience, I wouldn't do it again. I got invited to a couple parties at the boutique, neither of which I could make. I wanted to buy in a boutique at least once, but save yourself the 2-3K.


Buying from a boutique is all well and good which I've done in the past but I'm in agreement, the grey market is what it's all about. I found a trusted grey dealer, complete with all papers, box and international warranty and saved myself more than a grand. Grey market is definitely the way to go.

Btw anyone seen this


__
http://instagr.am/p/6mUclUnJe9/


----------



## leighton156

Not sure about the new bezel but tempting! This concept art appeared on a bond website, if real quite interesting! 

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

snakeinthegear said:


> Buying from a boutique is all well and good which I've done in the past but I'm in agreement, the grey market is what it's all about. I found a trusted grey dealer, complete with all papers, box and international warranty and saved myself more than a grand. Grey market is definitely the way to go.
> 
> Btw anyone seen this
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/6mUclUnJe9/


Just my 2 cents but gray market on expensive watch not the way to go. Normally you do not get Omega warranty. If you saved a grand over what a discount would be then good but if only a grand total not so good. 
But enjoy no offense intended as it's your money.


----------



## snakeinthegear

julywest said:


> Just my 2 cents but gray market on expensive watch not the way to go. Normally you do not get Omega warranty. If you saved a grand over what a discount would be then good but if only a grand total not so good.
> But enjoy no offense intended as it's your money.


In my post I mentioned that the watch came with everything. By everything I'm talking full 4 years international manufacturers warranty. This specific grey market dealers gives you everything you'd get from the boutique only difference is, you're saving over a grand. Obviously not all grey market dealers offer tge same service, you need to know where to go but in my personal experience, tgere's absolutely no need to buy direct from a boutique.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

julywest said:


> Just my 2 cents but gray market on expensive watch not the way to go. Normally you do not get Omega warranty. If you saved a grand over what a discount would be then good but if only a grand total not so good.
> But enjoy no offense intended as it's your money.


The grey market dealers I am referring to are dealers whom get the watches from Omega authorized dealers and come with Full Warranty cards and what not. I have had 2 watches serviced by Omega sent in at an Omega Boutique that I got grey market and had no issues.


----------



## ScholarsInk

Baz44 said:


> So how much in the UK then as an RRP? May go standard model if it's a silly price
> 
> Cheers
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


Well the UK pricing I was referring to (£4785) was on the Instagram of an Omega AD announcing preorders but since then I've seen a different UK AD made a similar post listing the price at £4100, so I don't know who is correct.


----------



## snakeinthegear

y2jdmbfan said:


> The grey market dealers I am referring to are dealers whom get the watches from Omega authorized dealers and come with Full Warranty cards and what not. I have had 2 watches serviced by Omega sent in at an Omega Boutique that I got grey market and had no issues.


Precisely.


----------



## Kultschar

ScholarsInk said:


> Well the UK pricing I was referring to (£4785) was on the Instagram of an Omega AD announcing preorders but since then I've seen a different UK AD made a similar post listing the price at £4100, so I don't know who is correct.


Which UK ADs?


----------



## ScholarsInk

Kultschar said:


> Which UK ADs?


Just search the tag.


----------



## Betterthere

snakeinthegear said:


> In my post I mentioned that the watch came with everything. By everything I'm talking full 4 years international manufacturers warranty. This specific grey market dealers gives you everything you'd get from the boutique only difference is, you're saving over a grand. Obviously not all grey market dealers offer tge same service, you need to know where to go but in my personal experience, tgere's absolutely no need to buy direct from a boutique.


I suspect the definition you are using for gray market might not be correct. Usually refers to seller like jomashop or othere who do not provide a manufacturer warranty . In any case good for you but a grand on sm300mc isn't that great a discount assuming we are talking usd


----------



## Betterthere

y2jdmbfan said:


> The grey market dealers I am referring to are dealers whom get the watches from Omega authorized dealers and come with Full Warranty cards and what not. I have had 2 watches serviced by Omega sent in at an Omega Boutique that I got grey market and had no issues.


See comment above. I have never bought from a boutique but i do buy from ADs.


----------



## merp

Baz44 said:


> Here is my dilemma, I have this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I really need another?
> 
> No but I want one
> 
> Cheers
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


What's that last one, if I may ask?


----------



## om3ga_fan

merp said:


> What's that last one, if I may ask?


I believe that's a modified 2254 with a Planet Ocean bezel.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Baz44

om3ga_fan said:


> I believe that's a modified 2254 with a Planet Ocean bezel.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Bingo spot on!

I went though a period of customising my collection that's the last survivor I use as my beater. It's the watch Omega never made but I did. Kind of hybrid in looks between PO one vintage SM300 in the two shots above it. Works for me I love it especially as the base SMP face takes its look from the original (military I think) SM300 with big triangle at the 12 position.

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## snakeinthegear

julywest said:


> I suspect the definition you are using for gray market might not be correct. Usually refers to seller like jomashop or othere who do not provide a manufacturer warranty . In any case good for you but a grand on sm300mc isn't that great a discount assuming we are talking usd


GBP. These sellers call themselves grey market dealers. Saving myself over £1000 and getting everything else I would ordinarily get had I gone to the boutique is definitely a great deal.


----------



## merp

Baz44 said:


> Bingo spot on!
> 
> I went though a period of customising my collection that's the last survivor I use as my beater. It's the watch Omega never made but I did. Kind of hybrid in looks between PO one vintage SM300 in the two shots above it. Works for me I love it especially as the base SMP face takes its look from the original (military I think) SM300 with big triangle at the 12 position.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


Thanks for the info - it looks great! I think I've seen a similar mod floating around and love the look; you're right, it's like the Seamaster Omega didn't make but could have. The combo of the sword hand dial and the PO bezel are a great match.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Wonder what watch he's wearing. It looks like the sm300mc but there's no marking on the black part of the bezel to be certain...on second thought I don't think it's an sm300mc.

WORLD EXCLUSIVE DANIEL CRAIG SPECTRE PICS

World exclusive images of Daniel Craig as James Bond in Spectre - GQ.co.uk


----------



## Kensei1523

Is it just me or does he look old? ...Too old to play Bond, maybe?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Looks good. Not the standard issue Ford suit but still a nice look. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

snakeinthegear said:


> GBP. These sellers call themselves grey market dealers. Saving myself over £1000 and getting everything else I would ordinarily get had I gone to the boutique is definitely a great deal.


Yep. With warranty and pounds is good.


----------



## Betterthere

Kensei1523 said:


> Is it just me or does he look old? ...Too old to play Bond, maybe?


All perspective I would love to be that young again.


----------



## Baz44

julywest said:


> All perspective I would love to be that young again.


I am one year younger than DC but it's getting harder to stay in shape body parts are wearing out :now and recovery times switching from minutes and hours to days and weeks!  Paying the price now for 30 years of abusing the old body who says keeping young and fit is good for you!

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## S4m

Just wanted to chime in to say that this model will also come with a fully brushed stainless-steel bracelet, as well as the tool to change it.

In regards to the bezel being a 12 hour scale, this is utilized in the movie by Bond as some sort of gadget, and will also be functional as a 12 hour GMT.


----------



## teeritz

S4m said:


> Just wanted to chime in to say that this model will also come with a fully brushed stainless-steel bracelet, as well as the tool to change it.
> 
> *In regards to the bezel being a 12 hour scale, this is utilized in the movie by Bond as some sort of gadget, and will also be functional as a 12 hour GMT. *


_"Just a moment, Q. I want to understand this. So, you're saying that when the big hand is on the Zero and the little hand is on the five, that means it's five o'clock? Is that right? Q? Q? Where are you going?"
_
Thanks for the mini spoiler.:-|


----------



## Betterthere

Baz44 said:


> I am one year younger than DC but it's getting harder to stay in shape body parts are wearing out :now and recovery times switching from minutes and hours to days and weeks!  Paying the price now for 30 years of abusing the old body who says keeping young and fit is good for you!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


Well the good news is all that hard work may payoff. Doc said all that exercise I did for many many years has kept me med free so far. Lol but recovery time is non existent now.


----------



## ScholarsInk

S4m said:


> Just wanted to chime in to say that this model will also come with a fully brushed stainless-steel bracelet, as well as the tool to change it.
> 
> In regards to the bezel being a 12 hour scale, this is utilized in the movie by Bond as some sort of gadget, and will also be functional as a 12 hour GMT.


Source? I don't mean it as anything personal. It's just that there are conflicting claims about what's included, pricing, etc from multiple reliable sources.


----------



## Lou P

I hope this posts correctly. I'd like to share a line-up I've put together of all the Bond LE's, including the two new SPECTREs. I left the Goldfinger 50th out because there was only one made. Case backs are included in the same respective order as the dial side view. Case sizes are to scale relative to each other. Thanks to Shutterlife for getting the scoop and posting the new SPECTRE SM 300 case back on page 9 of this thread and letting me use here. I know most will want to use this as a dart board, which is fine, but maybe a couple will find it informative. Thanks.


----------



## fufluns

A very good and informative job. Thank you for taking the time to assemble it and sharing it with us. Well done.


----------



## teeritz

Nice work, Lou and Shutterlife. While I'm no fan of these Ltd Eds, it's nice to see them all in one place.


----------



## imranbecks

Out of all the limited edition watches, the AT looks the best...


----------



## GTTIME

Well done! I think the POs and the 300MC are the best ones.


----------



## thestrapguy

GTTIME said:


> Well done! I think the POs and the 300MC are the best ones.


+1


----------



## ScholarsInk

imranbecks said:


> Out of all the limited edition watches, the AT looks the best...


Of the openly Bond ones, I agree, because the branding is so subtle. Indeed just having the crest and no 007 would have been a step in the right direction, but then they leaped that step entirely and made the 300MC LE, which is the only unconditionally good looking one of the bunch.


----------



## Bindroid

Got pricing information from my local boutique along with the usual get it now before it sells out pitch.

"Yes, this timepiece just released last week and we're already taking deposits from our clients for this Limited Edition. We haven't received any of these timepiece's yet, but we believe it will sell out here very soon. As people are putting deposit down now. Since you already know you're going to be procuring one here soon, if you like, I can help you to have one on hold with a deposit of $1,500. This will guarantee that you have one. The timepiece price is $7500."


----------



## snakeinthegear

New photos from TOTAL FILM.














































Scans here: Total Film (October 2015) - Album on Imgur


----------



## ScholarsInk

Please don't post film spoiler photos here. This isn't a thread about the film, which some of us would like to watch unspoiled even if we've criticised watch or clothing choices.


----------



## smuggled_sheep

georgefl74 said:


> Love it or hate it, but it won't sell as well as previous versions. People buying "Bond" editions (other than WIS) like it etched up front so they can show off. Plus I think a zero on a watch is bad luck in China. Game over.
> 
> P.S FWIW I hate the lollipop hand.


I think most watches have "0" in "10"? So they're bad luck


----------



## Bindroid

This can't be true?

"As of now HQ is only releasing 100 units and will be exclusive to the boutiques only. In order to guarantee one of these timepieces you will need to put down a 20% deposit."

The 100 units part and only to boutiques. I hope that exclusivity is only for a couple of weeks !


----------



## ScholarsInk

Bindroid said:


> This can't be true?
> 
> "As of now HQ is only releasing 100 units and will be exclusive to the boutiques only. In order to guarantee one of these timepieces you will need to put down a 20% deposit."
> 
> The 100 units part and only to boutiques. I hope that exclusivity is only for a couple of weeks !


Sounds like usual boutique cluelessness.

Side note: I hate the word 'timepiece' 99% of the time.


----------



## Betterthere

ScholarsInk said:


> Sounds like usual boutique cluelessness.
> 
> Side note: I hate the word 'timepiece' 99% of the time.


The other 1% is the piece you like?


----------



## ScholarsInk

julywest said:


> The other 1% is the piece you like?


Ha, to me 'timepiece' usually smacks of affectation. I can perhaps see it applying to things like perpetual calendars, minute repeaters, grand complications, etc.

The 300MC is a watch, and a very good one at that.


----------



## gippo

;-)


----------



## ichaice

gippo said:


> ;-)


That's a nice looking package.


----------



## ScholarsInk

That bracelet is beautiful.

Maybe it's just the lighting or something but it looks better than even the brushed existing bracelets (and anything looks better than PCLs.)


----------



## wrist.time

I'm torn between this and the regular MC, because I really love the lollipop hand and think the larger Omega logo replaces the 12 quite nicely. I'm thinking I could swap out the 007 clasp for the regular 300MC clasp, and use the regular Omega nato instead of the LE version - then I'd have the LE design changes I love without any visible 007 branding. My only hangup would be I'm still wearing a form of commemorative watch instead of something from Omega's true line-up. Ugh, I wish they'd just release a lollipop version of the regular MC, but I know that's not going to happen.


----------



## ScholarsInk

wrist.time said:


> I'm torn between this and the regular MC, because I really love the lollipop hand and think the larger Omega logo replaces the 12 quite nicely. I'm thinking I could swap out the 007 clasp for the regular 300MC clasp, and use the regular Omega nato instead of the LE version - then I'd have the LE design changes I love without any visible 007 branding. My only hangup would be I'm still wearing a form of commemorative watch instead of something from Omega's true line-up. Ugh, I wish they'd just release a lollipop version of the regular MC, but I know that's not going to happen.


Ah, somehow I hadn't noticed the clasp!

I will never understand why Omega made the base 300MC have that awful bracelet. Were they gimping it for this?


----------



## Kensei1523

gippo said:


> ;-)


Let me guess... The combination for the lock is 007...


----------



## thestrapguy

Wow really cool. First time I've seen a watch box with a number lock! Will it explode if I try to force it open? 😜


----------



## Isochron

How hard is it to find stock of these, and what's the cost?


----------



## Baz44

Isochron said:


> How hard is it to find stock of these, and what's the cost?


In UK my local AD has advised price bracket is £4600 to 4900 and also advised comes in Custom Box with NATO and Steel brushed bracelet (as per pictures in this thread) tried to say two watches for the price of one! (Nice try). Shame I already have the OEM NATO! 

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## zerophase

Someone reportedly saw it in the wild at the Boca Raton, Florida boutique.


----------



## gippo

Baz44 said:


> In UK my local AD has advised price bracket is £4600 to 4900 and also advised comes in Custom Box with NATO and Steel brushed bracelet (as per pictures in this thread) tried to say two watches for the price of one! (Nice try). Shame I already have the OEM NATO!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


;-)


----------



## mleok

I don't like the lollipop second hand and the 12 hour bezel, but the brushed bracelet and NATO straps do go well with the SM300.


----------



## ck1109

Tried it on today at the local Omega boutique. Nice looking watch, sadly too big for my skinny wrists. 
Love the brushed bracelet. They should offer it on all seamasters. :-!


----------



## dawiz

ck1109 said:


> Tried it on today at the local Omega boutique. Nice looking watch, sadly too big for my skinny wrists.
> Love the brushed bracelet. They should offer it on all seamasters. :-!


Try it without the NATO - the latter makes it wear much bigger. I have 6.5" wrists and the 300mc wears just fine, especially on a nice leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1109

dawiz said:


> Try it without the NATO - the latter makes it wear much bigger. I have 6.5" wrists and the 300mc wears just fine, especially on a nice leather strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried it the Ti 300 and the regular 300 on the leather strap, still too big and too thick for my liking.


----------



## imranbecks

zerophase said:


> Someone reportedly saw it in the wild at the Boca Raton, Florida boutique.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181346


So the 007 logo is engraved on one of the keepers? I think it would've been better if it was etched on the buckle instead to keep in line with their previous 007 editions that had 007 on the clasp...

I gotta take a look at this up close at my local boutique and maybe give it a try. Not really interested in it though, but I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## teeritz

imranbecks said:


> So the 007 logo is engraved on one of the keepers? I think it would've been better if it was etched on the buckle instead to keep in line with their previous 007 editions that had 007 on the clasp...
> 
> I gotta take a look at this up close at my local boutique and maybe give it a try. Not really interested in it though, but I'd love to give it a try.


I'm really hoping that that model in the photos is one of the non-working mock-ups that the Brand Reps bring to the stores to give staff an idea of how the final product will look. Because that hour hand is half-way between the nine and the ten and the minute hand is only showing eight minutes past. I don't see any threading on the crown tube either, but I'm not up on current Omega crown and tube construction.

The mock-up models look exactly like the actual watch except the rotor doesn't spin around and there are less movement parts visible. Naturally, the watch doesn't actually tick and the hands don't move. Unless you give the watch a hard knock. Or drop it onto the floor.


----------



## Hosea

mleok said:


> I don't like the lollipop second hand and the 12 hour bezel, but the brushed bracelet and NATO straps do go well with the SM300.


I don't mind the 12 hour bezel. It can be used as a timing bezel too, just multiply the numbers with 5. So 1 = 5, 2= 10, etc.

what disappoint me is that the don't use solid caseback with SPECTRE logo (the octopus). It will make the watch more unique and separate it from the rest of "sapphire caseback" diver watches. Sure the caliber 8400 is beautiful, but we've had enough of them.


----------



## ck1109

Hosea said:


> I don't mind the 12 hour bezel. It can be used as a timing bezel too, just multiply the numbers with 5. So 1 = 5, 2= 10, etc.
> 
> what disappoint me is that the don't use solid caseback with SPECTRE logo (the octopus). It will make the watch more unique and separate it from the rest of "sapphire caseback" diver watches. Sure the caliber 8400 is beautiful, but we've had enough of them.


The 007/spectre branding on the caseback is very subtle as well. Just the mention of 007 Spectre and the limited edition #.


----------



## svorkoetter

I'm shocked that having gone through the trouble of changing the dial slightly, they still haven't fixed the inconsistent spacing of the 3 and the 9 from their respective indices.









(The measurements above assume the bezel is 40mm across, but whether it is or not, the relative error is the same.)


----------



## mleok

svorkoetter said:


> I'm shocked that having gone through the trouble of changing the dial slightly, they still haven't fixed the inconsistent spacing of the 3 and the 9 from their respective indices.
> 
> View attachment 5192354
> 
> 
> (The measurements above assume the bezel is 40mm across, but whether it is or not, the relative error is the same.)


Interesting observation, I haven't noticed this before.


----------



## Vlance

mleok said:


> Interesting observation, I haven't noticed this before.


Yea. I think svorkoetter originally pointed it out awhile back. I had actually forgotten about that little slip.

Thanks svorkoetter!!


----------



## Baz44

The accuracy that some here apply never seeks to amaze me - well caught!

That's put me right off it now! Ignorance is bliss sometimes 

Cheers 


The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## svorkoetter

Baz44 said:


> The accuracy that some here apply never seeks to amaze me - well caught!
> 
> That's put me right off it now! Ignorance is bliss sometimes


Sorry. :-(

Once seen, it can't be unseen?

But in all seriousness, it's the first thing I noticed the first time I saw a clear straight-on photo of the SM300. One should expect better in a $6000 watch.


----------



## thestrapguy

svorkoetter said:


> Sorry. :-(
> 
> Once seen, it can't be unseen?
> 
> But in all seriousness, it's the first thing I noticed the first time I saw a clear straight-on photo of the SM300. One should expect better in a $6000 watch.


Tried to look at the dial on my watch after ur post. But can't really see the diff. If any, it's only slight. Let me do it later with a magnifying glass lol


----------



## chi-town.321

Enjoy the pics while I enjoy the timepiece.!!


----------



## y2jdmbfan

chi-town.321 said:


> Enjoy the pics while I enjoy the timepiece.!!
> View attachment 5198666
> View attachment 5198674


Did you purchase one? Where at if I might ask?


----------



## chi-town.321

At Nashville


----------



## chi-town.321

y2jdmbfan said:


> Did you purchase one? Where at if I might ask?


At Nashville


----------



## y2jdmbfan

chi-town.321 said:


> At Nashville


A boutique in Nashville, TN? Can you share the reference number with us? I haven't been able to find it anywhere.


----------



## chi-town.321

y2jdmbfan said:


> A boutique in Nashville, TN? Can you share the reference number with us? I haven't been able to find it anywhere.


Yes at the Omega Boutique they are exclusive to boutiques I try ADs but they are not getting any at the moment. The reference number I need to find the received but I will.


----------



## Shutterlife

y2jdmbfan said:


> A boutique in Nashville, TN? Can you share the reference number with us? I haven't been able to find it anywhere.


here is the ref # 233.32.41.21.01.001


----------



## Bindroid

Just visited my boutique and they said it's a boutique exclusive for now. Around 300 units have been allocated to the U.S., with a higher amount going overseas. For what it's worth the limited number was in the 1800s/7007


----------



## thestrapguy

chi-town.321 said:


> Enjoy the pics while I enjoy the timepiece.!!
> View attachment 5198666
> View attachment 5198674


Very Nice! Congrats! Do you mind sharing how much you paid for it? Thanks!


----------



## Watch4Victor

There's one currently listed on eBay at insane price!

James Bond Omega Seamaster 300 Spectre Limited Edition Watch | eBay


----------



## Baz44

Watch4Victor said:


> There's one currently listed on eBay at insane price!
> 
> James Bond Omega Seamaster 300 Spectre Limited Edition Watch | eBay


Instant profiteering sucks but someone desperate with bid if they cannot get it elsewhere. I had same with the Apollo Speedy on NATO now you cannot get them people are asking silly money so I gave up looking and went for a regular one instead.

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chi-town.321

thestrapguy said:


> Very Nice! Congrats! Do you mind sharing how much you paid for it? Thanks!


No I don't mind sharing it is at $7,500 plus tax no discount what so ever.!


----------



## thestrapguy

chi-town.321 said:


> No I don't mind sharing it is at $7,500 plus tax no discount what so ever.!


That's actually quite decent considering you get a Special NATO strap, loupe, brushed bracelet and very nice box! Enjoy ur beautiful watch!


----------



## snakeinthegear




----------



## om3ga_fan

snakeinthegear said:


>


Great photo!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Watch4Victor

snakeinthegear said:


>


Looks like his GQ Heineken magazine shot.


----------



## solesman

Please can you take a photo of the case back?



chi-town.321 said:


> No I don't mind sharing it is at $7,500 plus tax no discount what so ever.!


----------



## scamp007

solesman said:


> Please can you take a photo of the case back?


Noooo! I need to be seeing less pictures of it, not more!

Gotta be honest, I really, really like it....


----------



## solesman

scamp007 said:


> Noooo! I need to be seeing less pictures of it, not more!
> 
> Gotta be honest, I really, really like it....


Don't listen to him!! Post away!!


----------



## chi-town.321

solesman said:


> Please can you take a photo of the case back?


There is nothing special on the case back just around says SPECTRE, no special rotor like the 9mm cap bullet.! But I will I'm not wearing today.


----------



## LivingTheDream

snakeinthegear said:


>


Women want him. Men want to be him.

I'll refrain from criticizing where Brosnan wants to see the character go, or where the mainstream media is pushing what they want the character to be for fear of being banned. Seems the general public is incapable of discussing anything that infringes on political correctness.


----------



## thestrapguy

Boutique collecting 1% down for reservation. About $7,000 USD thereabouts


----------



## gippo

solesman said:


> Please can you take a photo of the case back?


----------



## TSC




----------



## ZCT

Kensei1523 said:


> At least it doesn't say 007, Bond or Spectre anywhere on the dial- well done Omega!
> As to the rest of the watch? Nope, thank you! A GMT bezel without GMT hand on a diver seems a bit pointless to me. The seconds hand ruins the otherwise harmonic look of the dial. And although I really love the OEM nato, I also like to wear my watches on a bracelet- if that's not included I'm out.
> 
> Another huge selling point lately is the box in which the watch comes in. I'm eager to see how big this one gets


No doubt it is a nice watch, if you like the retro look. I don't personally, so it isn't for me, although I can appreciate the good job they have done.

But I have to say 100 times yes to the comment about not putting some ugly 007 reference on the front.

I don't mind wearing a watch that has been in a Bond movie, but I think it is the height of cheese to buy one with 007 on the face! I'd rather buy a Tag.


----------



## AK CH

I saw one one these in person today. It looks great. If anyone is looking for one, let me know (hope it's not against the rules for me to say that).


----------



## phranxinatra

The price is in CHF


----------



## ichaice

Has it been confirmed if Bond is using the new blue dial Aqua Terra Master Co-Axial in 41mm or 38.5mm for this film?


----------



## om3ga_fan

ichaice said:


> Has it been confirmed if Bond is using the new blue dial Aqua Terra Master Co-Axial in 41mm or 38.5mm for this film?


41.5mm

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## microrotor

I saw it today at the San Diego OB. It comes with everything as stated. The brushed SS bracelet is nice and would look good on a standard 300 MC minus the 007 clasp.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

gippo said:


>


fantastic watch , thanks for sharing


----------



## mjoranga

The New Limited Edition could have been perfect apart from loosing the Luminous Bezel Dot and would prefer to keep the 12 mark on the dial and can't stand that lollipop second hand...


----------



## imranbecks

Is it just me or are the stainless steel parts on the Nato strap of this Spectre edition brushed? All the photos I've seen looks like it's brushed. Funny no one has mentioned it yet. It's polished on my non-Spectre version...


----------



## ScholarsInk

TSC said:


>


Fingers crossed that this is fake. Bad fit is one thing, but putting Bond in a *two-button* dinner jacket is foul.


----------



## omegarider

So tempted to sell my one-month-old 300 MC for the LE. o|


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

Do it!


----------



## Watch4Victor

It is indeed, real.


----------



## Watch4Victor

ScholarsInk said:


> Fingers crossed that this is fake. Bad fit is one thing, but putting Bond in a *two-button* dinner jacket is foul.


----------



## Watch4Victor

None of the boutiques around my area has it yet. I called a boutique in San Francisco and they are expecting around 10 of them by the end of this month. The lady quoted me it will be either $7,500 or $7,600.


----------



## imranbecks

Watch4Victor said:


> None of the boutiques around my area has it yet. I called a boutique in San Francisco and they are expecting around 10 of them by the end of this month. The lady quoted me it will be either $7,500 or $7,600.


It's not available here in Singapore yet either...


----------



## TSC

ScholarsInk said:


> Fingers crossed that this is fake. Bad fit is one thing, but putting Bond in a *two-button* dinner jacket is foul.


Fraid not..., Sadly the dresser on this film is an idiot, because putting someone that fair in a white jacket is a big mistake. Only one Bond pulled it off, and it isn't him.


----------



## Babou2292

Is anyone interested in purchasing in the US particularly concerned about the ability to secure one in the coming weeks? 

With an edition size of 7,000 should I really be THAT concerned if it's going to take me a couple months to put the discretionary funds together?


----------



## thestrapguy

Babou2292 said:


> Is anyone interested in purchasing in the US particularly concerned about the ability to secure one in the coming weeks?
> 
> With an edition size of 7,000 should I really be THAT concerned if it's going to take me a couple months to put the discretionary funds together?


IMO, they should release in batches. And 7007 is not that "limited"! It's not 707 pieces. Not many people will bite too. It's a few Ks more than the 300MC. Take your time! LOL


----------



## solesman

thestrapguy said:


> IMO, they should release in batches. And 7007 is not that "limited"! It's not 707 pieces. Not many people will bite too. It's a few Ks more than the 300MC. Take your time! LOL


I'm sure it will be in batches. Just like the PO LM LE. They were still in AD's 18 months after launch.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

I wish they would get released to the AD's, because I am getting really antsy, and need to curb my urge to go plop down an extra $2,000 to get one at the local Omega Boutique.


----------



## Cabaiguan

I'm waiting until it hits ADs and I can get 30% off. Not worth doing boutique, IMO.


----------



## Watch4Victor

As you can see, he's wearing the 300MC.


----------



## Watch4Victor

chi-town.321 said:


> Enjoy the pics while I enjoy the timepiece.!!
> View attachment 5198666
> View attachment 5198674


Can you post a lume shot?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Watch4Victor said:


> View attachment 5311266
> 
> 
> As you can see, he's wearing the 300MC.


But we don't know which 300MC...

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## chi-town.321

Watch4Victor said:


> Can you post a lume shot?


----------



## morg.k24

nice looks


----------



## Watch4Victor

chi-town.321 said:


> View attachment 5312706


It looks very nice, Thanks!


----------



## omegarider

y2jdmbfan said:


> I wish they would get released to the AD's, because I am getting really antsy, and need to curb my urge to go plop down an extra $2,000 to get one at the local Omega Boutique.





Cabaiguan said:


> I'm waiting until it hits ADs and I can get 30% off. Not worth doing boutique, IMO.


Apparently they have started releasing them to ADs. Last week I spoke to my AD and they said they won't be getting them until November. But they called me yesterday and said they're getting two sets this week. The only thing is that they won't be able to offer me as much discount as the non-limited edition models. For some reason this one is selling a lot better than the AT Spectre version that they still have in stock.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Where are you located?


----------



## thestrapguy

Cabaiguan said:


> I'm waiting until it hits ADs and I can get 30% off. Not worth doing boutique, IMO.


I agree totally, but unlikely in the range of 30% for LE watches. Unless they are not selling as well as expected. At least not so soon. One way they can control the price is to control the speed of release. Either way, Omega wins.....


----------



## leighton156

I purchased a omega nato from Ace Jewellers online and they had the watch listed. They only deliver within Europe though. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

valel46 said:


> Apparently they have started releasing them to ADs. Last week I spoke to my AD and they said they won't be getting them until November. But they called me yesterday and said they're getting two sets this week. The only thing is that they won't be able to offer me as much discount as the non-limited edition models. For some reason this one is selling a lot better than the AT Spectre version that they still have in stock.


There's several reasons why the sales are increased on the AT.
1, This is a much better looking watch
2, It lacks any Bond branding on the dial
3, It actually features in the film

I like you are waiting for the AD to get them in stock it's been a torturous month so far!


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

om3ga_fan said:


> But we don't know which 300MC...
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


It seems to me that he is wearing the SPECTRE edition in that picture, you can just pick out the minor detailing on the bezel if you look closely. Also Omega have announced that the SPECTRE edition is the one that will be in the film, it would be a sin to lie about that (although Ive learnt to accept anything is possible with these companies).


----------



## omegarider

CellestinoHernendes said:


> Do it!


I blame WUS and the Nike slogan. :-d


----------



## imranbecks

Craig wearing the 300MC Spectre in the movie poster.... Had to view it in higher resolution just to be certain...


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

valel46 said:


> I blame WUS and the Nike slogan. :-d
> 
> View attachment 5344690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344698


Wonderful, I'm glad I was able to influence you aha. I'm a little disappointed you received it before me though, my AD are going to be receiving a phone call in the next few days!


----------



## DocJekl

If the bezel had been a 24 hour scale instead of 12, with GMT hand, and date, it would have been more a little attractive to me, but I still think the lugs are too long and straight/flat to fit my wrist well.


----------



## Watch4Victor

I just received a call from San Francisco boutique telling me that they have one in stock and are going for $75,000 + 8.75% tax, comes with extra goodies.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Watch4Victor said:


> I just received a call from San Francisco boutique telling me that they have one in stock and are going for $75,000 + 8.75% tax, comes with extra goodies.


That's one helluva markup :O

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## y2jdmbfan

om3ga_fan said:


> That's one helluva markup :O
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bindroid

om3ga_fan said:


> That's one helluva markup :O
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


I think that one came directly from Q branch hehe


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Watch4Victor said:


> I just received a call from San Francisco boutique telling me that they have one in stock and are going for $75,000 + 8.75% tax, comes with extra goodies.


the extra goodies is the aston martin, right? what a bargain, even with tax on top. go for it


----------



## Watch4Victor

Bindroid said:


> I think that one came directly from Q branch hehe


It comes with a detonator.


----------



## Watch4Victor

Sloopjohnb said:


> the extra goodies is the aston martin, right? what a bargain, even with tax on top. go for it


That would be a total steal!


----------



## Watch4Victor

Well folks, I've just placed a deposit at my local AD. I am expecting mine to arrive toward the end of this month.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Watch4Victor said:


> Well folks, I've just placed a deposit at my local AD. I am expecting mine to arrive toward the end of this month.


Congrats!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## dantan

Stunning!



valel46 said:


> I blame WUS and the Nike slogan. :-d
> 
> View attachment 5344690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344698


----------



## Watch4Victor

om3ga_fan said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Thanks! I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## omegarider

Wearing it with the same color Omega NATO instead of the LE one, really love the lollipop hand. :-d


----------



## sensui123

Absolutely stunning watch....this one and a Speedy is definitely next on my list. First Bond Seamaster I'm going gaga over.


----------



## dantan

Very cool watch!



valel46 said:


> Wearing it with the same color Omega NATO instead of the LE one, really love the lollipop hand. :-d
> 
> View attachment 5420850


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Put down a deposit on mine on Saturday at an AD...Expected in October...


----------



## dantan

In time for "Spectre" the movie.



y2jdmbfan said:


> Put down a deposit on mine on Saturday at an AD...Expected in October...


----------



## TOPDAWG4EVER

Got one!!!! Love it. Beautiful


----------



## om3ga_fan

TOPDAWG4EVER said:


> Got one!!!! Love it. Beautiful


Congrats! Looks stellar. Wonder if we'll get a release without any of the 007 references on it...

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## y2jdmbfan

TOPDAWG4EVER said:


> Got one!!!! Love it. Beautiful


Boutique or AD?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

Just bought this one from Jimmy at [email protected] while vacationing in Singapore.










I had them put it on the bracelet and size it for me. Much more comfortable with the brushed center links, compared to the non-LE.

I'll try it on the Spectre strap sometime, probably.


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

Originally Posted by *TOPDAWG4EVER*_Got one!!!! Love it. Beautiful

_

Congrats! Looks stellar. Wonder if we'll get a release without any of the 007 references on it...

Sent from a Payphone

There aren't any visible 007 references on the watch, the closest thing is the 007 logo on the keepers for the strap (you could replace the strap with a standard OEM NATO from Omega) and the 007 logo on the bracelet clasp.


----------



## om3ga_fan

CellestinoHernendes said:


> There aren't any visible 007 references on the watch, the closest thing is the 007 logo on the keepers for the strap (you could replace the strap with a standard OEM NATO from Omega) and the 007 logo on the bracelet clasp.


Isn't there a Spectre logo on the back of the watch itself?

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## om3ga_fan

Zinzan said:


> Just bought this one from Jimmy at [email protected] while vacationing in Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had them put it on the bracelet and size it for me. Much more comfortable with the brushed center links, compared to the non-LE.
> 
> I'll try it on the Spectre strap sometime, probably.


There's a difference in comfort between the standard SS and LE SS?

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Zinzan

Yes!

I would be uncomfortably worried about scratching the PCLs. I don't worry so much about my brushed bracelets.


----------



## chi-town.321

y2jdmbfan said:


> Put down a deposit on mine on Saturday at an AD...Expected in October...


Which AD is getting them, I'm looking for another to purchase fro my brother? I know OakBrook has 2 but pay full price.!


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

om3ga_fan said:


> Isn't there a Spectre logo on the back of the watch itself?
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Yes there is, I was just saying that there is no direct Bond branding that effects the look of the watch. I understand now you were asking if there will be a non-LE in this style. I probably know no more than you but I would doubt they will release a non-LE as it kind of defeats the object of the limited watch, I as a customer would be annoyed if they released a non-LE as it would defeat the object of my purchasing the Bond edition.


----------



## mjrchabot

Zinzan said:


> Yes!
> 
> I would be uncomfortably worried about scratching the PCLs. I don't worry so much about my brushed bracelets.


I haven't been following this watch too closely, as such I didn't realize it came with a fully brushed bracelet? That's awesome - I haven't quite warmed up to PCLs on any watch just yet... well, maybe a Daytona


----------



## Zinzan

Yes, the marketing for the watch has really been focused on the grey and black Bond NATO strap. I didn't realize it came with a brushed SS bracelet as well until I had a conversation with Rob at Topper recently while inquiring about the SM 300 and it's PCLs.

There is an article on Fratello Watches published just a few days ago that shows the Limited Edition packaging and goodies, including the bracelet.


----------



## Zinzan

Some "macro" shots


----------



## om3ga_fan

Zinzan said:


> Some "macro" shots


Awesome shots

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## mjrchabot

Zinzan said:


> Yes, the marketing for the watch has really been focused on the grey and black Bond NATO strap. I didn't realize it came with a brushed SS bracelet as well until I had a conversation with Rob at Topper recently while inquiring about the SM 300 and it's PCLs.
> 
> There is an article on Fratello Watches published just a few days ago that shows the Limited Edition packaging and goodies, including the bracelet.


Just looked up the Fratello article - excellent write up and photos! 
This is a great package indeed.


----------



## TOPDAWG4EVER

y2jdmbfan said:


> Boutique or AD?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Boutique. 50th Birthday gift to myself. Now I am looking for a new Blue PO 9300


----------



## Baz44

This thread is bad for my wallet!
Just compared the SM300 and SPECTRE edition - deposit now on the latter pick up on Monday 

Funny thing was even my wife chose the SPECTRE version out of the two. Only problem now is no chance of hiding this purchase! So it's going to cost me twice 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thestrapguy

Baz44 said:


> This thread is bad for my wallet!
> Just compared the SM300 and SPECTRE edition - deposit now on the latter pick up on Monday
> 
> Funny thing was even my wife chose the SPECTRE version out of the two. Only problem now is no chance of hiding this purchase! So it's going to cost me twice
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the DARKER side. Dark side is standard 300 MC lol


----------



## omegarider

More teaser pic, time to take out your wallet and drop the wife, lol. :-d


----------



## aceofangel

Very nice piece. Not a big fan of the patina look though. Wish it was just plain white.


----------



## Steppy

Is the supplied Nato 21mm size?


I have the "standard" SM300 model and would be very interested in picking the Nato up


----------



## omegarider

Steppy said:


> Is the supplied Nato 21mm size?
> 
> I have the "standard" SM200 model and would be very interested in picking the Nato up


The supplied NATO from the Spectre LE is exactly 21 mm in size, I did a comparison in my Spectre LE thread. Currently I'm sporting it with the non-LE NATO though, the size is 21.5 mm.


----------



## Baz44

aceofangel said:


> Very nice piece. Not a big fan of the patina look though. Wish it was just plain white.


I thought the same but it's grown on me over time. I also thought the missing illum dot on the bezel would be an issue but in real life when you consider its not a true diver watch it was fine.

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Baz44

valel46 said:


> The supplied NATO from the Spectre LE is exactly 21 mm in size, I did a comparison in my Spectre LE thread. Currently I'm sporting it with the non-LE NATO though, the size is 21.5 mm.


Yeah I already have the OEM 20mm Bond NATO I plan to use this for every day and keep the original for best. It's not brushed furnishings but that's a minor detail.

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## omegarider

Baz44 said:


> Yeah I already have the OEM 20mm Bond NATO I plan to use this for every day and keep the original for best. It's not brushed furnishings but that's a minor detail.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


I actually find the polished hardware looks fine because the bezel and case itself have more polished surface than brushed area. To be honest, I'm still unsure about what to do with the LE NATO, I might keep on buying the Omega non-LE NATO for replacement. :-d


----------



## Baz44

valel46 said:


> I actually find the polished hardware looks fine because the bezel and case itself have more polished surface than brushed area. To be honest, I'm still unsure about what to do with the LE NATO, I might keep on buying the Omega non-LE NATO for replacement. :-d


My take is wear out the one you can replace I am guessing the LE version will cost more to replace and be harder to source if I know Omega 

Anyway my bet is the OEM will be more screen accurate to the film

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## omegarider

Baz44 said:


> My take is wear out the one you can replace I am guessing the LE version will cost more to replace and be harder to source if I know Omega
> 
> Anyway my bet is the OEM will be more screen accurate to the film
> 
> Cheers
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


I have a feeling that my LE NATO will never see the light. :-d

By the way, I forgot to mention that since I don't really dive I actually find the GMT bezel more practical.


----------



## Watch4Victor

mjrchabot said:


> Just looked up the Fratello article - excellent write up and photos!
> This is a great package indeed.


Hands-On Omega Seamaster 300 Spectre Limited Edition Review


----------



## Merv

It's not a bad looking watch, but not sure if it's better than the standard 300 MC. I found the bezel grew on me more and more as I looked through the pics in the thread...something kinda cool about it. The lollipop hand...not so sure. It's so oddball that it kind of stands out as a dial feature. Maybe that's a good thing, maybe not.

The bracelet being brushed is a good thing, but the lugs are still polished. So no real advantage over the 300 MC, if you arrange to get that watch's bracelet brushed.

Far and away the thing I dislike the most is the '007' on the clasp. I've loved Bond since I was a kid, but damn, keep that branding out of sight. If I owned that I'd be sub-consciously keeping the clasp out of view of others all the time.


----------



## Zinzan

Merv said:


> It's not a bad looking watch, but not sure if it's better than the standard 300 MC. I found the bezel grew on me more and more as I looked through the pics in the thread...something kinda cool about it. The lollipop hand...not so sure. It's so oddball that it kind of stands out as a dial feature. Maybe that's a good thing, maybe not.
> 
> The bracelet being brushed is a good thing, but the lugs are still polished. So no real advantage over the 300 MC, if you arrange to get that watch's bracelet brushed.
> 
> Far and away the thing I dislike the most is the '007' on the clasp. I've loved Bond since I was a kid, but damn, keep that branding out of sight. If I owned that I'd be sub-consciously keeping the clasp out of view of others all the time.


I posted some similar sentiments in the standard 300 thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=20578841

I think both versions look great. I'm glad that the 007 stuff was kept off the dial, and don't really expect many (if any) to notice the 007 on the clasp. I'm okay with it.


----------



## Baz44

Picked this up by chance today from unusual source so in theory now I have two! Don't ask me how the hell that happened it's a long story.

Letting the other go today if you live in Kent in South of England but be quick there could be a waiting list I believe.

Please excuse the crap quality photos light was fading

Cheers 




























The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Bindroid

Noticed it's number 01 of 7,007 ;-) can't believe how fast these have came out !



Baz44 said:


> Picked this up by chance today from unusual source so in theory now I have two! Don't ask me how the hell that happened it's a long story.
> 
> Letting the other go today if you live in Kent in South of England but be quick there could be a waiting list I believe.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Baz44

Bindroid said:


> Noticed it's number 01 of 7,007 ;-) can't believe how fast these have came out !


Yeah right it's in the hundred yes  
Omega seem to be controlling the flow. My local AD said they were getting 8 then said they were only getting 4 and no movement on price. By the time I called back all 4 had deposits on them but no delivery date. And so I was on the waiting list.

As I say picked this one up by chance today in the flesh no waiting so I just let the other one I had reserved go - it's in store and up for grabs right now if anyone wants one.

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## leighton156

valel46 said:


> More teaser pic, time to take out your wallet and drop the wife, lol. :-d
> 
> View attachment 5490265


Ha ha You hit the nail on the head. Family's and high end watches don't mix 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

leighton156 said:


> Ha ha You hit the nail on the head. Family's and high end watches don't mix
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Isn't that the truth only saving grace was I got it whilst passing through duty free so I have some spare cash for her next watch. Well that's how my wife sees it how understanding of her!

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## leighton156

That was a great find, its so sought after, how could you refuse. Great package isn't it. I've got the normal edition on the Omega Nato, I'm hanging on at the moment trying to be strong! I'm flying via Heathrow Friday, god i hope its not there lol.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

leighton156 said:


> That was a great find, its so sought after, how could you refuse. Great package isn't it. I've got the normal edition on the Omega Nato, I'm hanging on at the moment trying to be strong! I'm flying via Heathrow Friday, god i hope its not there lol.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Yes the whole package is a bit of a beasty but still rather cool. Actually I am collecting mine on the return flight or risked blowing my one carry item allowance 

I would walk through duty free with your eyes shut if I were you or it's going to be an expensive trip - but loosing the VAT helps numb the pain a little trust me 

Heathrow is all yours I went out a different London Airport

Good luck

Cheers 

P.S I reckon the regular SM 300 with OEM NATO will be much sought after once the LE's are distributed after all it's the next best thing (or in reality is it the real thing). Reality is the one in the film is probably a regular version as those scenes were filmed much earlier in the year with the close ups being shot of the LE version much later in the studio and added later in the final cut.. After all who would know from a distance anyway - now there is a thought - so which is truly the SA version  leave you to ponder that one 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## DocJekl

I got to see this at the Omega Boutique in Denver today, and I liked it a lot more than the standard SM300 MC, but still not enough to drop a large chunk of cash on it after buying a Grey Side of the Moon this month. 

I didn't ask, but I don't expect that it's been reserved if it's in the showcase, for you guys living in Denver...


----------



## Zinzan

Is it just me, or is the lume on the Spectre LE slightly different than that on the standard SM300? @valel46, you're the one with both watches, right?


----------



## omegarider

Zinzan said:


> Is it just me, or is the lume on the Spectre LE slightly different than that on the standard SM300? @valel46, you're the one with both watches, right?


Either tonight or tomorrow when I get home I will have both side by side with the lume lit up and take a photo for you. To he honest, I haven't noticed much difference. Now that you mentioned it, I will have a look closely.


----------



## Zinzan

I think the standard SM 300 has a slightly different lume color on one or both hands, compared to the hour markers. And I think the pip is that same "different" color. 

To my eye, I think the LE has a single lume color?


----------



## shelfcompact

Zinzan said:


> I think the standard SM 300 has a slightly different lume color on one or both hands, compared to the hour markers. And I think the pip is that same "different" color.
> 
> To my eye, I think the LE has a single lume color?


The standard 300 has green lume on the minute hand and bezel pip, and blue everywhere else.

LE is only blue.


----------



## Zinzan

shelfcompact said:


> The standard 300 has green lume on the minute hand and bezel pip, and blue everywhere else.
> 
> LE is only blue.


That's what I'm seeing. Glad it's not just me. 

I kinda liked the lume difference on the standard 300, but it's not a big deal. Wonder why they changed it--because of no bezel pip, it just seemed odd to have the different lume on one hand of the watch?


----------



## solesman

I like a watch to have one lume colour and blue is my favourite. Its a nice subtle touch by Omega. They did the same with the POLMLE. Its the only PO will all blue lume


----------



## omegarider

Zinzan said:


> I think the standard SM 300 has a slightly different lume color on one or both hands, compared to the hour markers. And I think the pip is that same "different" color.
> 
> To my eye, I think the LE has a single lume color?





shelfcompact said:


> The standard 300 has green lume on the minute hand and bezel pip, and blue everywhere else.
> 
> LE is only blue.


You guys are right! The standard 300 MC has green lume on the minute hand and bezel pip, while for the LE it's all blue. :-!

Photos taken with my phone camera, so the color difference isn't too obvious.


----------



## Rallyfan13

Only Alexei Sayle managed to appear on camera wearing suits that fit worse. Amazing stuff. If Craig shaves his head, puts on a Merseyside accent, and wander around on camera ranting and raving about Thatcherism he might give the funniest Liverpudlian Maoist ever a run for his (lack of) money. He won't be as funny though. That takes more than just a suit two sizes too small. The watch is actually OK but the nylon strap thing is done. What was once a necessity has now become fashion -- so inevitably it will fall out of style, as Coco Chanel correctly stated once upon a time. Rather than risk attracting hipsters, why not offer a proper metal bracelet alone and let the fashion victims order $15 nylon online instead?


----------



## shelfcompact

valel46 said:


> You guys are right! The standard 300 MC has green lume on the minute hand and bezel pip, while for the LE it's all blue. :-!
> 
> Photos taken with my phone camera, so the color difference isn't too obvious.


Hey Valel,

Since you have both, can you confirm for me that the dials are exactly the same in terms of color and texture? For some reason the LE dials seems darker to me.


----------



## omegarider

shelfcompact said:


> Hey Valel,
> 
> Since you have both, can you confirm for me that the dials are exactly the same in terms of color and texture? For some reason the LE dials seems darker to me.


I just looked at them carefully under different light and they are definitely the same in terms of color and texture. ;-)


----------



## shelfcompact

valel46 said:


> I just looked at them carefully under different light and they are definitely the same in terms of color and texture. ;-)


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## y2jdmbfan

I'm debating selling / trading my Bond SMP 300M when I get my SPECTRE. I hardly wear it, and I feel it is going to get even less wrist time now. I have the following:

SEAMASTER PLANET OCEAN BIG SIZE - Quantum of Solace Limited Edition 222.30.46.20.01.001
SEAMASTER 300 M CHRONOMETER 2220.80.00
SEAMASTER PLANET OCEAN BIG SIZE - Casino Royale Limited Edition 2907.50.91
SEAMASTER PLANET OCEAN - Skyfall Limited Edition 232.30.42.21.01.004

SPEEDMASTER - Dark Side of The Moon

I'm definitely not getting rid of any of my Planet Ocean Bond Special Editions, I am a huge Bond fan, but I am conflicted on whether to keep the 300M as it will get even less wrist time now.


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles

Keep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caboer

If I were you, I will let go the SEAMASTER 300 M CHRONOMETER	2220.80.00 and keep all the limited editions.


----------



## sensui123

I 2nd the keeping suggestion......a classic SMP goes a long way and is very versatile and is one "type" in your collection. That's a lot of PO's to keep but I can dig the love for Bond heh.


----------



## DocJekl

y2jdmbfan said:


> I'm debating selling / trading my Bond SMP 300M when I get my SPECTRE. I hardly wear it, and I feel it is going to get even less wrist time now. I have the following:
> 
> SEAMASTER PLANET OCEAN BIG SIZE - Quantum of Solace Limited Edition 222.30.46.20.01.001
> SEAMASTER 300 M CHRONOMETER 2220.80.00
> SEAMASTER PLANET OCEAN BIG SIZE - Casino Royale Limited Edition 2907.50.91
> SEAMASTER PLANET OCEAN - Skyfall Limited Edition 232.30.42.21.01.004
> 
> SPEEDMASTER - Dark Side of The Moon
> 
> I'm definitely not getting rid of any of my Planet Ocean Bond Special Editions, I am a huge Bond fan, but I am conflicted on whether to keep the 300M as it will get even less wrist time now.


Everyone needs a quality "beater" watch. Keep the 2220.80 so you can preserve the others when you just need a casual watch.


----------



## EPmac

larryganz said:


> Everyone needs a quality "beater" watch. Keep the 2220.80 so you can preserve the others when you just need a casual watch.


That's some good advice.


----------



## Zinzan

Edit: will stick to Omega discussion in this thread.


----------



## sensui123

My beloved 15-16 year old seamaster pro (titanium with the blue wavy dial) has been a workhorse all these years. I'm thinking of picking up 3-5 Omega watches in the upcoming year span so I can give a definite thumbs up to the pro being a beater hah. In fact, last time I was @ the botique looking at pieces, my daughter wanted to hold my current seamaster and like a fool I gave it to her....of course it lands face first flat in about 5 seconds on the floor.....but still runs perfect and never any noticeable scratches/concerns other than the usual desk diving stuff. Great watch.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

larryganz said:


> Everyone needs a quality "beater" watch. Keep the 2220.80 so you can preserve the others when you just need a casual watch.


That's not a bad idea...I have the Quantum of Solace on today, and even though I am Anal Retentive about my watches, it is 6.5 years old and I noticed a couple of minor hairline scratches on the shiny part of the case, and a couple of minor desk diving marks on the bracelet, great shape otherwise...Now I'm thinking about taking it to the AD when I pick the SPECTRE and have them polish the shiny parts of the case. Could probably use a new bezel too, the edges have some minor pits / dents from bumping into stuff.


----------



## DocJekl

y2jdmbfan said:


> That's not a bad idea...I have the Quantum of Solace on today, and even though I am Anal Retentive about my watches, it is 6.5 years old and I noticed a couple of minor hairline scratches on the shiny part of the case, and a couple of minor desk diving marks on the bracelet, great shape otherwise...Now I'm thinking about taking it to the AD when I pick the SPECTRE and have them polish the shiny parts of the case. Could probably use a new bezel too, the edges have some minor pits / dents from bumping into stuff.


So, the QOS is already your beater watch, and you'll shine it up so that you can make your 2220.80 your beater in it's place?

Maybe you had the right idea the first time... b-)


----------



## imranbecks

My 2220.80.. Never gonna let it go and its my go-to Omega watch...


----------



## Watch4Victor




----------



## whysleep

I never been really too into the 007 limited editions but I really love the nato look on the sm300. Should I pull the trigger or but the original sm300 and put a nato to make it less conspicuous


----------



## mleok

whysleep said:


> I never been really too into the 007 limited editions but I really love the nato look on the sm300. Should I pull the trigger or but the original sm300 and put a nato to make it less conspicuous


I think it does look nice on the NATO. Given that most boutiques and ADs seem to want full retail for the Spectre, it certainly makes sense to consider the regular SM300 and just put it on a NATO, unless you also prefer the brushed bracelet and are likely to swap between the strap and bracelet.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Watch4Victor said:


> View attachment 5626609


Beautiful.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Appears to be fake 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## blueadi007

Nobody can help you ...


----------



## Zinzan

@Lucky_luke, don't think this is the proper forum for this post.


----------



## dawiz

mleok said:


> unless you also prefer the brushed bracelet and are likely to swap between the strap and bracelet.


The brushed bracelet is the main reason why I'm even considering the Spectre Edition. I already had the 300m standard a while back and still have the NATO for it. To be honest, I never wore it on that because it makes it sit way too high on my relatively small wrists.

I absolutely hated the PCL bracelet, though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> The brushed bracelet is the main reason why I'm even considering the Spectre Edition. I already had the 300m standard a while back and still have the NATO for it. To be honest, I never wore it on that because it makes it sit way too high on my relatively small wrists.
> 
> I absolutely hated the PCL bracelet, though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just get PCLs brushed


----------



## imranbecks

dawiz said:


> The brushed bracelet is the main reason why I'm even considering the Spectre Edition. I already had the 300m standard a while back and still have the NATO for it. To be honest, I never wore it on that because it makes it sit way too high on my relatively small wrists.
> 
> I absolutely hated the PCL bracelet, though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The brushed bracelet is nice. But its the 007 logo on the clasp of the bracelet that is a turn off. Thats the thing I dislike about these limited edition Omega's. They just have to inscribe 007 on the clasp...


----------



## scamp007

This pic is doing the rounds online today, I assume he's still wearing the Spectre but he's certainly gone with an interesting strap choice, looks like a leather NATO.....



















Sent from my iPhone


----------



## teeritz

scamp007 said:


> This pic is doing the rounds online today, I assume he's still wearing the Spectre but he's certainly gone with an interesting strap choice, looks like a leather NATO.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Yes, with all of that bunching up at the twelve o'clock edge that drives me up the wall.


----------



## scamp007

teeritz said:


> Yes, with all of that bunching up at the twelve o'clock edge that drives me up the wall.


Absolutely Tino, me too, I couldn't wear it like that.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Steel watch mit black zulu furniture. Why, Dan... why? Sack your stylist.


----------



## shelfcompact

imranbecks said:


> The brushed bracelet is nice. But its the 007 logo on the clasp of the bracelet that is a turn off. Thats the thing I dislike about these limited edition Omega's. They just have to inscribe 007 on the clasp...


Luckily that's easy enough to swap with a standard clasp.


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> just get PCLs brushed


We've been through that  that might be an easy thing to get done in the US, but not here in Switzerland. Omega won't do it and neither will ADs. Jewelers might but I tried and they warned me that the result would look fugly if they don't have the correct grinding specs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

imranbecks said:


> The brushed bracelet is nice. But its the 007 logo on the clasp of the bracelet that is a turn off. Thats the thing I dislike about these limited edition Omega's. They just have to inscribe 007 on the clasp...


That's something I really don't mind 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> We've been through that  that might be an easy thing to get done in the US, but not here in Switzerland. Omega won't do it and neither will ADs. Jewelers might but I tried and they warned me that the result would look fugly if they don't have the correct grinding specs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remembered just enjoyed telling you again 
ship bracelet over here and we can get er done and send back.


----------



## sirlordcomic

I'm not a huge Bond fan, but that's what this special release is no? "SPECTRE". Let's face it, they did a hell of job minimizing the Bond branding on this watch. Could have been a disaster.

I bought it for the lollipop, bezel, and matte bracelet. I think I can justify my existence wearing this watch, and live with an albeit shallow hommage to misogynistic superhero on the clasp 

Well Bond is a bit slicker than Rambo isn't he?



dawiz said:


> That's something I really don't mind
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyfan13

By the looks of that leather strap Craig is wearing, no: Bond is not slicker than anyone. The foldover on the strap is dreadful.


----------



## sirlordcomic

Rallyfan13 said:


> By the looks of that leather strap Craig is wearing, no: Bond is not slicker than anyone. The foldover on the strap is dreadful.


Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeritz

scamp007 said:


> Absolutely Tino, me too, I couldn't wear it like that.


This is the same reason why I haven't gone for OEM NATOs. They're a tighter weave than your basic NATO straps. More like seat-belts in both texture and weave, but the down-side (for me, anyway) is that they don't fold as tightly as the cheaper NATO straps, which I find can tuck in neatly without producing that bunched-up effect. 
Those of you who have the OEM NATO straps and swear by them, more power to you!

As for leather NATOs, no thanks. And black steel with a stainless steel watch? LordBrettSinclair said it best. I got the theme to _The Pursuaders _on my iPod, sir, and the first two seasons on DVD. ;-)


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> I remembered just enjoyed telling you again
> ship bracelet over here and we can get er done and send back.


Actually, that might be worth considering. Or I get it done next time I'm on vacation in the US

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veritas0Aequitas

Love the band. Hate the second hand.


----------



## imranbecks

teeritz said:


> This is the same reason why I haven't gone for OEM NATOs. They're a tighter weave than your basic NATO straps. More like seat-belts in both texture and weave, but the down-side (for me, anyway) is that they don't fold as tightly as the cheaper NATO straps, which I find can tuck in neatly without producing that bunched-up effect.
> Those of you who have the OEM NATO straps and swear by them, more power to you!


Not sure what you are on about coz I haven't had any problems with the folded strap on my oem nylon nato coming off, its where the adjustable 2nd keeper comes in handy. Its tucked in very neatly and has never come off. Been wearing it nearly everyday for nearly 3 months now and it never gave me any problems. Craig didn't wear that oem leather nato properly because it isn't suppose to bunch up like that. From the looks of it, he didn't fold it in properly.

Here is the proper way, with photos to show how to make full use of the adjustable keeper to keep that extra strap head in place.... I believe its the same for the leather nato. Correct me if i'm wrong for those who owns the leather nato.

* As per usual, loop the strap into the buckle to your desired size*









* Insert the strap through the two keepers*









* Then folding in the extra strap head into the first keeper*









* This is where it gets different. Adjust the second keeper so it will close up onto the folded strap head.*









*And voila! Your strap is secured on your wrist! No more folded strap head that keeps getting unfolded and sticks out during the day! Oh and no, it doesn't and isn't supposed to be bunching up if its done right.*


----------



## Watch4Victor

That's how I wear it.



imranbecks said:


> Not sure what you are on about coz I haven't had any problems with the folded strap on my oem nylon nato coming off, its where the adjustable 2nd keeper comes in handy. Its tucked in very neatly and has never come off. Been wearing it nearly everyday for nearly 3 months now and it never gave me any problems. Craig didn't wear that oem leather nato properly because it isn't suppose to bunch up like that. From the looks of it, he didn't fold it in properly.
> 
> Here is the proper way, with photos to show how to make full use of the adjustable keeper to keep that extra strap head in place.... I believe its the same for the leather nato. Correct me if i'm wrong for those who owns the leather nato.
> 
> * As per usual, loop the strap into the buckle to your desired size*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Insert the strap through the two keepers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Then folding in the extra strap head into the first keeper*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * This is where it gets different. Adjust the second keeper so it will close up onto the folded strap head.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And voila! Your strap is secured on your wrist! No more folded strap head that keeps getting unfolded and sticks out during the day! Oh and no, it doesn't and isn't supposed to be bunching up if its done right.*


----------



## Watch4Victor

Wondering if anyone here is selling a brand new Spectre 300 MC OEM Nato Strap with plastic protection still on. If you are selling, please PM me. I am looking for extra strap for this watch.


----------



## imranbecks

Watch4Victor said:


> That's how I wear it.


Thats the proper way of wearing it


----------



## teeritz

imranbecks said:


> Not sure what you are on about coz I haven't had any problems with the folded strap on my oem nylon nato coming off_*...*_


Imran, thanks very much for going to the trouble of taking pics. Greatly appreciated. Now, I wasn't referring to the end of the strap coming off. What I meant about the bunching up was the end of the strap;









Because Omega uses a thicker nylon with a tighter weave (like a car seatbelt) than you find on a fifteen dollar Phoenix NATO strap, this causes the folded end to develop a curve rather than a crease or fold. Notice how your strap curves at the end near where you've tucked it into the last metal keeper?

Whereas, a standard (and of course, cheaper) NATO strap works in the same way;









But winds up having a lower profile because, being a thinner nylon weave, it can be folded down with little or no curvature;









Of course, this probably has as much to do with the fact that I have a 6.5 inch wrist, which means that any 'left-over' of the strap can be tucked into the second keeper that's near the buckle;









What's the point of my post? I haven't got a clue! All I'm saying is, as I said in my reply to Scamp's photo up above, I prefer the folded end of a NATO strap to sit as low as possible, which is why, despite how good a leather NATO strap can look on some watches, I'll probably never get one because the leather will have a protruding curve at the end where it folds back under the keeper. 
Again, because Omega, and other brands like Jaeger-LeCoultre and Tudor, use a thicker weave of nylon, it makes it harder to put a fold in it the same as one could in a thinner weave. Perhaps, though, the OEM straps soften up a little over time.

As I said, there are many of you here who have nothing but high praise for the OEM NATO straps. And I'm glad. It's always a buzz when you put a watch on your wrist and the fit is juuust right.
But for me, they just seem to stick up a little too high for my liking. 
Different strokes for different folks. That's why God invented chocolate AND vanilla.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

larryganz said:


> So, the QOS is already your beater watch, and you'll shine it up so that you can make your 2220.80 your beater in it's place?
> 
> Maybe you had the right idea the first time... b-)


I'm so torn, until a few days ago, I probably have only worn the SMP 300M a handful of times this year. Maybe more than that, but it and the Skyfall are my least worn watches. I just wonder whether it is worth having it when I could use the funds towards the SPECTRE.


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

teeritz said:


> Imran, thanks very much for going to the trouble of taking pics. Greatly appreciated. Now, I wasn't referring to the end of the strap coming off. What I meant about the bunching up was the end of the strap;
> 
> Because Omega uses a thicker nylon with a tighter weave (like a car seatbelt) than you find on a fifteen dollar Phoenix NATO strap, this causes the folded end to develop a curve rather than a crease or fold. Notice how your strap curves at the end near where you've tucked it into the last metal keeper?
> 
> Whereas, a standard (and of course, cheaper) NATO strap works in the same way;
> 
> But winds up having a lower profile because, being a thinner nylon weave, it can be folded down with little or no curvature;
> 
> Of course, this probably has as much to do with the fact that I have a 6.5 inch wrist, which means that any 'left-over' of the strap can be tucked into the second keeper that's near the buckle;
> 
> What's the point of my post? I haven't got a clue! All I'm saying is, as I said in my reply to Scamp's photo up above, I prefer the folded end of a NATO strap to sit as low as possible, which is why, despite how good a leather NATO strap can look on some watches, I'll probably never get one because the leather will have a protruding curve at the end where it folds back under the keeper.
> Again, because Omega, and other brands like Jaeger-LeCoultre and Tudor, use a thicker weave of nylon, it makes it harder to put a fold in it the same as one could in a thinner weave. Perhaps, though, the OEM straps soften up a little over time.
> 
> As I said, there are many of you here who have nothing but high praise for the OEM NATO straps. And I'm glad. It's always a buzz when you put a watch on your wrist and the fit is juuust right.
> But for me, they just seem to stick up a little too high for my liking.
> Different strokes for different folks. That's why God invented chocolate AND vanilla.


I haven't experienced the curvature that you're talking about here, here are my photos














My wrist is 6.75", as you can see I tuck the NATO quite tight but it sits just the same as the Phoenix NATO's I wear on other watches.


----------



## teeritz

CellestinoHernendes said:


> I haven't experienced the curvature that you're talking about here, here are my photos
> View attachment 5673514
> View attachment 5673522
> 
> 
> My wrist is 6.75", as you can see I tuck the NATO quite tight but it sits just the same as the Phoenix NATO's I wear on other watches.


Hmmm, I guess I'll never know for certain unless I go out and get myself an OEM NATO strap, but at Omega's prices, that ain't gonna happen. I do wonder if the hardware on the OEMs is the same size as that of a Phoenix NATO. It just seems to me that, if Omega's strap is indeed thicker than a standard, fifteen dollar NATO strap, then the hardware needs to be wider to accommodate for it. 
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

teeritz said:


> Hmmm, I guess I'll never know for certain unless I go out and get myself an OEM NATO strap, but at Omega's prices, that ain't gonna happen. I do wonder if the hardware on the OEMs is the same size as that of a Phoenix NATO. It just seems to me that, if Omega's strap is indeed thicker than a standard, fifteen dollar NATO strap, then the hardware needs to be wider to accommodate for it.
> Thanks for the pics!


You're welcome, I can also confirm for you that the hardware is thicker. I have the exact same strap done by Phoenix. For me the OEM NATO is great on the SM300 SPECTRE, however on say a vintage Rolex or the SM300 that you own I think the traditional materials of the Phoenix NATO is a better look, I'd stick with it.


----------



## Bindroid

Interesting ! I fold my extra length strap inside (into the watch) as opposed to outwards. Am I a newb or is it more personal preference?


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

Bindroid said:


> Interesting ! I fold my extra length strap inside (into the watch) as opposed to outwards. Am I a newb or is it more personal preference?


You can do either but its easier to tighten it up on the outside.


----------



## teeritz

CellestinoHernendes said:


> You're welcome, I can also confirm for you that the hardware is thicker. I have the exact same strap done by Phoenix. For me the OEM NATO is great on the SM300 SPECTRE, however on say a vintage Rolex or the SM300 that you own I think the traditional materials of the Phoenix NATO is a better look, I'd stick with it.


Ah, that's the thing. I've tried Phoenix NATOs on my Cal2500 Planet Ocean and it always looked like the thickness of the watch didn't suit the thinness of the strap. Phoenix NATOs tend to work better on a Sub (pre-Ceramic bezels) or Speedmaster Pros. This is, of course, merely my humble opinion.


----------



## mesaboogie18

Phoenix G10 NATO in Admiralty Grey on my 2201.50 for comparison:


----------



## teeritz

mesaboogie18 said:


> Phoenix G10 NATO in Admiralty Grey on my 2201.50 for comparison:
> 
> View attachment 5674762


Nice. I've worn my G10s on my 2201.50 also, but I find the strap just a fraction too thin for the thickness of the watch. It doesn't keep me awake at night, though, because the 1st Gen Planet Ocean looks so [email protected]$$ on a G10 NATO.


----------



## Rallyfan13

A strap 4 cm shorter would look so much better.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Some new footage in this OMEGA spot:


----------



## Baz44

Do you have the link? The above has no sound for me no idea why

Cheers 


The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Kensei1523

I have sound in the video above. Love the conversation between Q and Bond :-D


----------



## Baz44

IPad don't like YouTube for some reason just watched on PC a classic throw away line 

Cheers 


The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## om3ga_fan

snakeinthegear said:


> Some new footage in this OMEGA spot:


LOL - love it! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## hidden by leaves

Bindroid said:


> Interesting ! I fold my extra length strap inside (into the watch) as opposed to outwards. Am I a newb or is it more personal preference?


That's how I wear them too - it's much neater. So just do what works for you, there is no real "proper" way as someone was claiming above!


----------



## zerophase

Here's the screenshot from the ad:


----------



## imranbecks

I like this ad of the watch... Together with Carly Simon's Nobody Does it Better... Just perfect..... 



Like a hidden message within the ad from Omega for their rivals/competition..... ehem ehem.. Rolex..ehem ehem..LOL


----------



## imranbecks

Oh and by the way, after seeing these ads of the watch, I'm suddenly bothered by the huge Omega logo on the dial.. Sheesh.. They clearly want to show the world that Bond wears Omega... As if no one already knows... Clever way of product placement in the movie I guess. I wonder how many times they will show the watch up close in the movie with the logo right there in our face... Poor number 12 had to be sacrificed for the sake of product placement...lol


----------



## om3ga_fan

imranbecks said:


> I like this ad of the watch... Together with Carly Simon's Nobody Does it Better... Just perfect.....
> 
> 
> 
> Like a hidden message within the ad from Omega for their rivals/competition..... ehem ehem.. Rolex..ehem ehem..LOL


Ok, that was cool. Would love to see an extended version with both LE's. I'll never own a 007 special/limited edition but I love the 'regular' versions.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## zerophase

om3ga_fan said:


> Ok, that was cool. Would love to see an extended version with both LE's. I'll never own a 007 special/limited edition but I love the 'regular' versions.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


This one's a little different though, because it's actually the limited edition that appears in the movie.


----------



## mleok

imranbecks said:


> Not sure what you are on about coz I haven't had any problems with the folded strap on my oem nylon nato coming off, its where the adjustable 2nd keeper comes in handy. Its tucked in very neatly and has never come off. Been wearing it nearly everyday for nearly 3 months now and it never gave me any problems. Craig didn't wear that oem leather nato properly because it isn't suppose to bunch up like that. From the looks of it, he didn't fold it in properly.
> 
> Here is the proper way, with photos to show how to make full use of the adjustable keeper to keep that extra strap head in place.... I believe its the same for the leather nato. Correct me if i'm wrong for those who owns the leather nato.
> 
> * As per usual, loop the strap into the buckle to your desired size*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Insert the strap through the two keepers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Then folding in the extra strap head into the first keeper*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * This is where it gets different. Adjust the second keeper so it will close up onto the folded strap head.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And voila! Your strap is secured on your wrist! No more folded strap head that keeps getting unfolded and sticks out during the day! Oh and no, it doesn't and isn't supposed to be bunching up if its done right.*


Interesting. If the second keeper moves, then one can also fold the excess strap over (instead of into) the first keeper and then tuck it into the second keeper.


----------



## mleok

imranbecks said:


> Oh and by the way, after seeing these ads of the watch, I'm suddenly bothered by the huge Omega logo on the dial.. Sheesh.. They clearly want to show the world that Bond wears Omega... As if no one already knows... Clever way of product placement in the movie I guess. I wonder how many times they will show the watch up close in the movie with the logo right there in our face... Poor number 12 had to be sacrificed for the sake of product placement...lol


You're right, the logo and brand name is the same size as the remaining numerals on the dial.


----------



## solesman

The logo does look comically big and as such puts me off. I would like the regular SM300 to come with the lollipop hand. Perfection.


----------



## Rallyfan13

The regular version on a shark or rice bracelet but with covered end links could look great IMO.


----------



## Zinzan

For all of you that don't have this watch, you have your reasons--the cost, the cost premium, the lollipop hand, the 007, the larger logo, the bezel scale, the lugs, etc.

As an owner of this watch, I love it all. This watch ain't for everyone, and I love that, too.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Duplicate post...


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Zinzan said:


> For all of you that don't have this watch, you have your reasons--the cost, the cost premium, the lollipop hand, the 007, the larger logo, the bezel scale, the lugs, etc.
> 
> As an owner of this watch, I love it all. This watch ain't for everyone, and I love that, too.


Where'd you get yours?


----------



## Zinzan

y2jdmbfan said:


> Where'd you get yours?


Got it while traveling through Singapore.

You've got a deposit on one and will get it soon, right?


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Zinzan said:


> Got it while traveling through Singapore. Unplanned purchase.
> 
> You've got a deposit on one and will get it soon, right?


Ah yes, I remember now....Yeah, I've got a deposit, although the local AD can't seem to get a straight answer from Omega on when it will ship. Thinking about looking around for another AD if I don't get a straight answer soon from them.


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

Zinzan said:


> For all of you that don't have this watch, you have your reasons--the cost, the cost premium, the lollipop hand, the 007, the larger logo, the bezel scale, the lugs, etc.
> 
> As an owner of this watch, I love it all. This watch ain't for everyone, and I love that, too.


Amen to that!


----------



## imranbecks

zerophase said:


> This one's a little different though, because it's actually the limited edition that appears in the movie.


Thats a big question mark though with regards to the he wears in the movie. Is it the regular one or the limited edition one worn in the movie? I'm guessing Craig probably wore the regular one during filming, but for close up shots done in post production, they probably used the limited edition one. Can't say for sure though but just a guess. And there is another question about the watch, if he did wear this version, I don't really think the one he wore in the movie would have the 007 logo on the strap and the movie title on the caseback..lol.. I guess it'll be something we'll never know. Only Daniel Craig has the answer to these questions... ;-)

Oh and he did wear the blue MC Aqua Terra in the movie though but there isn't any word from Omega that he wore that.... Just like Skyfall, they leave out the Aqua Terra..hmmm...

Anyways, I'm heading out to Omega later to hopefully take a look at the watch in person...


----------



## Watch4Victor

I think you will end up buying the watch ;-)



imranbecks said:


> Thats a big question mark though with regards to the he wears in the movie. Is it the regular one or the limited edition one worn in the movie? I'm guessing Craig probably wore the regular one during filming, but for close up shots done in post production, they probably used the limited edition one. Can't say for sure though but just a guess. And there is another question about the watch, if he did wear this version, I don't really think the one he wore in the movie would have the 007 logo on the strap and the movie title on the caseback..lol.. I guess it'll be something we'll never know. Only Daniel Craig has the answer to these questions... ;-)
> 
> Oh and he did wear the blue MC Aqua Terra in the movie though but there isn't any word from Omega that he wore that.... Just like Skyfall, they leave out the Aqua Terra..hmmm...
> 
> Anyways, I'm heading out to Omega later to hopefully take a look at the watch in person...


----------



## imranbecks

A good feature at Omega's website on all of Bond's Omega watches beginning with the quartz SMP from Goldeneye... >>> OMEGA Watches: Planet OMEGA - Cinema - James Bond

Oh and the Aqua Terra he wears in Spectre is featured here >>> OMEGA Watches: Planet OMEGA - Cinema - SPECTRE


----------



## shelfcompact

I love the 12-hour bezel. I personally would get more real world use out of that.
Reminds me of the Polerouter Sub which was another diver with the 12-hour scale.


----------



## ccm123

Very nice!


----------



## zerophase

imranbecks said:


> Thats a big question mark though with regards to the he wears in the movie. Is it the regular one or the limited edition one worn in the movie? I'm guessing Craig probably wore the regular one during filming, but for close up shots done in post production, they probably used the limited edition one. Can't say for sure though but just a guess. And there is another question about the watch, if he did wear this version, I don't really think the one he wore in the movie would have the 007 logo on the strap and the movie title on the caseback..lol.. I guess it'll be something we'll never know. Only Daniel Craig has the answer to these questions... ;-)
> 
> Oh and he did wear the blue MC Aqua Terra in the movie though but there isn't any word from Omega that he wore that.... Just like Skyfall, they leave out the Aqua Terra..hmmm...
> 
> Anyways, I'm heading out to Omega later to hopefully take a look at the watch in person...


Not really that big of a question--in fact you supported my point. The newest movie trailers clearly show that the close ups use the limited edition version of watch. In the limited edition, only the case back designates the Spectre branding, and is covered by the nato strap anyways. My point is that regardless of whether he used both versions, this is the only movie edition watch that undisputedly appears in the movie. There's no question marks surrounding that.


----------



## omegarider

Hello fellow agents,

For those who own or have handled both standard and Spectre 300 MC, have you noticed the bi-directional bezel of the Spectre a bit easier to turn than the uni-directional bezel of the standard version? For me the Spectre bezel feels easier to turn, I don't know if it's because of the bi-directional function, but personally I'd prefer it a bit tighter.

:think:


----------



## sirlordcomic

valel46 said:


> Hello fellow agents,
> 
> For those who own or have handled both standard and Spectre 300 MC, have you noticed the bi-directional bezel of the Spectre a bit easier to turn than the uni-directional bezel of the standard version? For me the Spectre bezel feels easier to turn, I don't know if it's because of the bi-directional function, but personally I'd prefer it a bit tighter.
> 
> :think:


The bezel is quite a bit looser, easier to turn than I expected. From memory, handling the 300 MCO in store last Summer, it was tighter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

valel46 said:


> Hello fellow agents,
> 
> For those who own or have handled both standard and Spectre 300 MC, have you noticed the bi-directional bezel of the Spectre a bit easier to turn than the uni-directional bezel of the standard version? For me the Spectre bezel feels easier to turn, I don't know if it's because of the bi-directional function, but personally I'd prefer it a bit tighter.
> 
> :think:


Mine isn't particularly tight, it doesn't bother me but I agree it is looser than the standard 300 MC.


----------



## omegarider

sirlordcomic said:


> The bezel is quite a bit looser, easier to turn than I expected. From memory, handling the 300 MCO in store last Summer, it was tighter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





CellestinoHernendes said:


> Mine isn't particularly tight, it doesn't bother me but I agree it is looser than the standard 300 MC.


Thanks for confirming this. I just thought the tighter bezel feels better.


----------



## chris975d

whysleep said:


> I never been really too into the 007 limited editions but I really love the nato look on the sm300. Should I pull the trigger or but the original sm300 and put a nato to make it less conspicuous


Yes, you should. It's a much better look (imho). This Spectre edition 300 is probably the best looking "Bond" association tie in watch Omega has done to date, but...it's still a gimmicky movie/logo-ed up watch. Why they can't leave the 007 crap off it, I have no idea. I don't see Jaeger doing an "Iron Man" limited edition just because Tony Stark had one in his collection in the movie.

Just do this...I did and love it.


----------



## imranbecks

Watch4Victor said:


> I think you will end up buying the watch ;-)


Nope. I didn't.. LOL.. I took a good look at it at the boutique. It looks good. Very simple but classy. With that, for me at least, it doesn't have the wow factor that the blue Skyfall AT had on me. I still love that one and if it weren't for debts, I'd have that AT with me..lol... Also maybe the price for this is a turn off all because its a limited ed, you are paying for the 007 license, that additional ss bracelet and the entire package of that watch with all the combination box etc, so all in all, very pricey. If given a choice, I'd be deciding if I shd get the 39mm Skyfall AT or the 41mm blue Master Co-Axial Spectre AT...

Nice looking watch overall. Can't wait to see it being used in the movie.. Here it is with my Casino Royale...


----------



## Zinzan

CellestinoHernendes said:


> Mine isn't particularly tight, it doesn't bother me but I agree it is looser than the standard 300 MC.


I was wondering about that; I was never able to test the bezel on the standard SM300--every SM300 I handled still had on some kind of protective film. When I got the Spectre LE, my 3 year old daughter noticed right away that she should could turn this one easily, while she is unable to turn the bezels on my Casio or Seiko.


----------



## mleok

imranbecks said:


> Nope. I didn't.. LOL.. I took a good look at it at the boutique. It looks good. Very simple but classy. With that, for me at least, it doesn't have the wow factor that the blue Skyfall AT had on me. I still love that one and if it weren't for debts, I'd have that AT with me..lol... Also maybe the price for this is a turn off all because its a limited ed, you are paying for the 007 license, that additional ss bracelet and the entire package of that watch with all the combination box etc, so all in all, very pricey. If given a choice, I'd be deciding if I shd get the 39mm Skyfall AT or the 41mm blue Master Co-Axial Spectre AT...
> 
> Nice looking watch overall. Can't wait to see it being used in the movie.. Here it is with my Casino Royale...


Why do you say additional steel bracelet? Doesn't it just have a brushed bracelet instead of the the one with polished center links, or does it include both?


----------



## imranbecks

mleok said:


> Why do you say additional steel bracelet? Doesn't it just have a brushed bracelet instead of the the one with polished center links, or does it include both?


I meant the brushed bracelet that is included in the set. It is an additional bracelet that compliments the Nato strap the watch comes with.


----------



## mleok

imranbecks said:


> I meant the brushed bracelet that is included in the set. It is an additional bracelet that compliments the Nato strap the watch comes with.


Well, given that you were comparing it to the cost of the regular edition, it would make more sense to refer to the NATO strap as the additional item, since that is not included in the regular set.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

y2jdmbfan said:


> Ah yes, I remember now....Yeah, I've got a deposit, although the local AD can't seem to get a straight answer from Omega on when it will ship. Thinking about looking around for another AD if I don't get a straight answer soon from them.


So I just talked to my AD, and they aren't sure when they will be getting them, although the Omega rep said hopefully soon. They are offering me some sort of compensation for the wait, but I am half tempted to cancel and look elsewhere, as I will have to pay tax or get it shipped out of state and drive and pick it up or get it re-shipped from someone I ship it to.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

y2jdmbfan said:


> So I just talked to my AD, and they aren't sure when they will be getting them, although the Omega rep said hopefully soon. They are offering me some sort of compensation for the wait, but I am half tempted to cancel and look elsewhere, as I will have to pay tax or get it shipped out of state and drive and pick it up or get it re-shipped from someone I ship it to.


So I was able to find another one at an out of state AD that will match the price and I would have it tomorrow. I feel bad cancelling the order with the original dealer though, but the deposit was fully refundable...Not sure what to do. The one I found has been on the show floor for about a week, but they insist it is Mint and everything is included.


----------



## om3ga_fan

y2jdmbfan said:


> So I was able to find another one at an out of state AD that will match the price and I would have it tomorrow. I feel bad cancelling the order with the original dealer though, but the deposit was fully refundable...Not sure what to do. The one I found has been on the show floor for about a week, but they insist it is Mint and everything is included.


Unless you have a 'relationship' with your local guy where loyalty is a factor, it sounds like the out of state option is a great solution.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## y2jdmbfan

om3ga_fan said:


> Unless you have a 'relationship' with your local guy where loyalty is a factor, it sounds like the out of state option is a great solution.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


I've never purchased from them. As a gesture of goodwill they polished a scratch out of one of my Planet Ocean's several years ago and I have occasionally gone in there browsing once or twice a year, so other than the phone and email correspondence regarding the SPECTRE that is the extent.


----------



## om3ga_fan

y2jdmbfan said:


> I've never purchased from them. As a gesture of goodwill they polished a scratch out of one of my Planet Ocean's several years ago and I have occasionally gone in there browsing once or twice a year, so other than the phone and email correspondence regarding the SPECTRE that is the extent.


Understood. Well, if time is a factor then I'd make the jump. If they were able to give you any real timeline on when the local inventory will be available, and the lead time wasn't egregiously long, then waiting might be better.

If you're looking to curry favor with them and build a relationship - I'd hang tight. If you WANT the watch now and are concerned about if/when the local AD 'might' see one, they certainly can't fault you for making it happen. Supply/demand.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## y2jdmbfan

om3ga_fan said:


> Understood. Well, if time is a factor then I'd make the jump. If they were able to give you any real timeline on when the local inventory will be available, and the lead time wasn't egregiously long, then waiting might be better.
> 
> If you're looking to curry favor with them and build a relationship - I'd hang tight. If you WANT the watch now and are concerned about if/when the local AD 'might' see one, they certainly can't fault you for making it happen. Supply/demand.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Thanks for the input. The last they heard was hopefully in the next two weeks. I get kind of impatient on these things, which is one of my faults I suppose. I put the deposit down the 2nd week of September and was hoping to have it by the time the movie came out. Also, one hassle is that to buy it from the in state local AD and avoid tax, I have to have it shipped out of state. Which means me shipping it to a mailbox somewhere at a FedEx or UPS location and having to drive an hour both ways to pick it up.


----------



## om3ga_fan

y2jdmbfan said:


> Thanks for the input. The last they heard was hopefully in the next two weeks. I get kind of impatient on these things, which is one of my faults I suppose. I put the deposit down the 2nd week of September and was hoping to have it by the time the movie came out.


Maybe ring them up and ask them if they can guarantee you'll have it by Nov5 so you'll be able to have it in time for opening night. If they can't then it shouldn't cause any friction if you take the other deal. At the end of the day you're the customer and you want the unit on your wrist the first time you see the movie.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

y2jdmbfan said:


> Thanks for the input. The last they heard was hopefully in the next two weeks. I get kind of impatient on these things, which is one of my faults I suppose. I put the deposit down the 2nd week of September and was hoping to have it by the time the movie came out. Also, one hassle is that to buy it from the in state local AD and avoid tax, I have to have it shipped out of state. Which means me shipping it to a mailbox somewhere at a FedEx or UPS location and having to drive an hour both ways to pick it up.


Buy it from out of state AD get it wear it and enjoy it.


----------



## Betterthere

y2jdmbfan said:


> Thanks for the input. The last they heard was hopefully in the next two weeks. I get kind of impatient on these things, which is one of my faults I suppose. I put the deposit down the 2nd week of September and was hoping to have it by the time the movie came out. Also, one hassle is that to buy it from the in state local AD and avoid tax, I have to have it shipped out of state. Which means me shipping it to a mailbox somewhere at a FedEx or UPS location and having to drive an hour both ways to pick it up.


Buy it from out of state AD get it wear it and enjoy it.
Sorry for double post.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

julywest said:


> Buy it from out of state AD get it wear it and enjoy it.
> Sorry for double post.


So close to pulling the trigger but I need to sell my SMP300 2220.80.00 if I get the SPECTRE....Decisions, decisions...


----------



## om3ga_fan

y2jdmbfan said:


> So close to pulling the trigger but I need to sell my SMP300 2220.80.00 if I get the SPECTRE....Decisions, decisions...


The 2220.80.00 is a sweet watch.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## y2jdmbfan

I'm going to sleep on it, I highly doubt this AD is going to sell the piece in the next few days...They tried to pull the old "we can only honor this price today!" BS, which I'm not buying...I've been in sales...LOL


----------



## sirlordcomic

Loving it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirlordcomic

Hlhimxkufhjyzs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrvenneri

Classy and sleek!


----------



## om3ga_fan

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photos. Love seeing this model out in the wild.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## solesman

DaveW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful Dave!! That lollipop hand is mesmerising!!


----------



## solesman

Just an observation but I'm yet to see a photo where the zero on the bezel is perfectly lined up with the 12 lume. When I tried one the other day the bezel didn't line up perfectly


----------



## DaveW

solesman said:


> Beautiful Dave!! That lollipop hand is mesmerising!!


I nearly pulled the trigger on the regular 300 MC about 6 weeks ago as I love that watch. I'm so glad however that I didn't as, in my opinion, the Spectre edition has taken a fantastic watch and with a few subtle differences made it even better. The lollipop hand is something that really draws me. The oversized Omega is super cool and the bezel is just exquisite. I love the 0-11. 
The 0 isn't quite perfectly lined but it's a lot better than my PO. It's about the same as my Sub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirlordcomic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ups427

19 year old little cousin just got






out of mayo clinic, took him to chicago for weekend. we got matching ones. He loves it, I love mine. I think folks who are too cool for school on this watch need to lighten up. its not like the 007 is plastered all over the thing...and remember that watches are supposed to be fun? I don't really understand the impulse to spend all the emotional time and energy to talk about what you don't like on the internet. I do understand the impulse to share something cool with others. And the smile on his face, given what he has been through, it was priceless...


----------



## Omegamma

It is a 6200 homage made by Omega.


----------



## LivingTheDream

ups427 said:


> 19 year old little cousin just got
> View attachment 5776818
> out of mayo clinic, took him to chicago for weekend. we got matching ones. He loves it, I love mine. I think folks who are too cool for school on this watch need to lighten up. its not like the 007 is plastered all over the thing...and remember that watches are supposed to be fun? I don't really understand the impulse to spend all the emotional time and energy to talk about what you don't like on the internet. I do understand the impulse to share something cool with others. And the smile on his face, given what he has been through, it was priceless...


Wow. Bless you sir. Nothing better than being a hero to someone in need.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

I feel bad for all those guys that bought a 300MC thinking that it was the watch that Bond would wear in the SPECTRE movie, only to have the LE model come out later.


----------



## Betterthere

larryganz said:


> I feel bad for all those guys that bought a 300MC thinking that it was the watch that Bond would wear in the SPECTRE movie, only to have the LE model come out later.


Good one Larry. I suspect you can count them on one hand.


----------



## Baz44

julywest said:


> Good one Larry. I suspect you can count them on one hand.


You would need a lot of fingers!

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegarider

solesman said:


> Just an observation but I'm yet to see a photo where the zero on the bezel is perfectly lined up with the 12 lume. When I tried one the other day the bezel didn't line up perfectly


I noticed this too when I got the first Spectre, the second one seems to have a better alignment though. Anyway, I think this can be fixed by the Omega Service Center.


----------



## solesman

valel46 said:


> I noticed this too when I got the first Spectre, the second one seems to have a better alignment though. Anyway, I think this can be fixed by the Omega Service Center.
> 
> View attachment 5788970


You aren't helping my resolve!!


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Well guys, I pulled the trigger today. Traded in my SMP 300 2220.80.00 that doesn't get much wrist time. I wish I didn't have other obligations that prevented me from keeping both, but that's life. I've still got my DSOTM, not letting that one go. I drove to an out of state dealer, only about 40 minutes away and pretty much told them what price they needed to be at out the door and they met it. I should have it Tuesday, since they are shipping it to me. Can't wait but I am a little saddened to let the SMP Bond go, but I had to make a sacrifice somewhere or the wife would have me sleeping on the front lawn! I now have to tell the dealer where I had the deposit that I bought elsewhere. Makes me feel bad, but I gave them a month and a half to get it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchart

This may or may not be common knowledge on here, but I want to alert people to it anyways;

I received an updated certificate of authenticity for my Spectre from my Omega Boutique today in the mail. Apparently the original certificate has an error in it and says the watch has a column wheel chronograph. Obviously the 8400 doesn't have this. 

Contact your AD/Boutique and make sure you get this updated certificate of authenticity! It is properly numbered just as the original, and for collection purposes I imagine most will want to have this.


----------



## Betterthere

Baz44 said:


> You would need a lot of fingers!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha I doubt very many bought this because of bond. Course what do I know.


----------



## sirlordcomic

Mchart said:


> This may or may not be common knowledge on here, but I want to alert people to it anyways;
> 
> I received an updated certificate of authenticity for my Spectre from my Omega Boutique today in the mail. Apparently the original certificate has an error in it and says the watch has a column wheel chronograph. Obviously the 8400 doesn't have this.
> 
> Contact your AD/Boutique and make sure you get this updated certificate of authenticity! It is properly numbered just as the original, and for collection purposes I imagine most will want to have this.


Thank you my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

y2jdmbfan said:


> Well guys, I pulled the trigger today. Traded in my SMP 300 2220.80.00 that doesn't get much wrist time. I wish I didn't have other obligations that prevented me from keeping both, but that's life. I've still got my DSOTM, not letting that one go. I drove to an out of state dealer, only about 40 minutes away and pretty much told them what price they needed to be at out the door and they met it. I should have it Tuesday, since they are shipping it to me. Can't wait but I am a little saddened to let the SMP Bond go, but I had to make a sacrifice somewhere or the wife would have me sleeping on the front lawn! I now have to tell the dealer where I had the deposit that I bought elsewhere. Makes me feel bad, but I gave them a month and a half to get it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Good deal. Enjoy. I would not worry as it was just a deposit and they will sell it.


----------



## Betterthere

Took me a while to get around to looking at the le closely. I do not like it. Removing the 12 from the dial seems silly when the bezel has a 0 not a 12 anyway.


----------



## fwcesk2010

Spectre 300M on the job, loving it so far, looks and wears great!


----------



## solesman

Loving the pics guys. Lets see some lume shots in dusk and pitch black setting


----------



## Veritas0Aequitas

That Spectre 300 is a sweet looking toy!


----------



## Bindroid

solesman said:


> Loving the pics guys. Lets see some lume shots in dusk and pitch black setting


----------



## MonteJeep

Does this watch come with a steel bracelet or just the nato?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

MonteJeep said:


> Does this watch come with a steel bracelet or just the nato?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both and a ruddy great box with combo to open it, loupe, Spring bar tool and spare straight Spring bars plus usual manuals cards and authenticity card with your number on it.










The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## MonteJeep

Thanks! Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

Mchart said:


> This may or may not be common knowledge on here, but I want to alert people to it anyways;
> 
> I received an updated certificate of authenticity for my Spectre from my Omega Boutique today in the mail. Apparently the original certificate has an error in it and says the watch has a column wheel chronograph. Obviously the 8400 doesn't have this.
> 
> Contact your AD/Boutique and make sure you get this updated certificate of authenticity! It is properly numbered just as the original, and for collection purposes I imagine most will want to have this.


Interesting. Checked my Certificate of Authenticity, and indeed, it does say something on there about a column wheel chronograph.

Having bought mine in Singapore, and living in Atlanta, not sure how much luck I would have chasing them up on this, but I guess I could shoot them an email. Or I wonder if my local Boutique can assist?

Not really sure of the value of having the corrected certificate, anyway. Maybe the original will be of higher value.

My LE number is in the 9XX's, btw.

[HR][/HR]
UPDATE: I did reach out to my local boutique, and they confirmed that Omega was sending out corrected certificates to their boutiques/ADs. The ATL boutique said they contacted all of their customers two weeks ago, and other boutiques should be doing so already or in the very near future. They told me I should contact my AD in Singapore.

So I did via email, but no response after a couple days. Finally called them last night (2 cents a minute on Google Voice), and my salesman said he doesn't check his email very often, send him the details via WhatsApp (very popular in Asia), and he'll look into it (he hadn't heard about the error and correction). So I downloaded the iphone app and sent him the details. Within half an hour, he called me (free via WhatsApp) and said he spoke to Omega Singapore, and they have my certificate and are shipping it via FedEx at that very moment.

So good deal. Thank you to @Mchart for letting us know about the certificate correction!


----------



## imranbecks

y2jdmbfan said:


> Well guys, I pulled the trigger today. Traded in my SMP 300 2220.80.00 that doesn't get much wrist time. I wish I didn't have other obligations that prevented me from keeping both, but that's life. I've still got my DSOTM, not letting that one go. I drove to an out of state dealer, only about 40 minutes away and pretty much told them what price they needed to be at out the door and they met it. I should have it Tuesday, since they are shipping it to me. Can't wait but I am a little saddened to let the SMP Bond go, but I had to make a sacrifice somewhere or the wife would have me sleeping on the front lawn! I now have to tell the dealer where I had the deposit that I bought elsewhere. Makes me feel bad, but I gave them a month and a half to get it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Wow... I'd never trade my SMP 2220.80... Its too special to me and i have a soft spot for it as its the one Bond watch I've really liked, followed closely by the Skyfall Aqua Terra of coz ;-)


----------



## y2jdmbfan

imranbecks said:


> Wow... I'd never trade my SMP 2220.80... Its too special to me and i have a soft spot for it as its the one Bond watch I've really liked, followed closely by the Skyfall Aqua Terra of coz ;-)


I'm already planning to re-add one to my collection in the future. Fact is I kind of fell out of love with it, but once I decided to trade it in, I started to miss it before it was even gone. Funny how that happens. The one downside is I won't really know the condition of any pre-owned piece as well as I knew how could of condition mine was in.


----------



## Bindroid

Just wondering, why do we censor the limited edition number? is it because it can tie to the serial number?


----------



## Zinzan

Bindroid said:


> Just wondering, why do we censor the limited edition number? is it because it can tie to the serial number?


I think people tend to mask serial numbers in pictures for a variety of reasons (google why serial numbers are hidden on eBay listings, guns, guitars, watches, etc), but there is probably no point in written text. That said, there is no reason a public audience needs to know my exact number, either.

BTW, the number I referred to is the Limited Edition number, not the Serial number. There is a different, longer Serial number on the back of one of the lugs.


----------



## Bindroid

Zinzan said:


> I think people tend to mask serial numbers in pictures for a variety of reasons (google why serial numbers are hidden on eBay listings, guns, guitars, watches, etc), but there is probably no point in written text. That said, there is no reason a public audience needs to know my exact number, either.
> 
> BTW, the number I referred to is the Limited Edition number, not the Serial number. There is a different, longer Serial number on the back of one of the lugs.


gotcha..i understand serial numbers with other items, like someone would take the serial and register their products from it and such, but just was wondering by the limited edition number, since we all know 7007 of them. Like anyone could say I have 1234/7007 and another person could say 1003/7007, but they would still censor their number. Just curious.


----------



## DaveW

solesman said:


> Loving the pics guys. Lets see some lume shots in dusk and pitch black setting












I'm glad they went all blue. The green minute hand bugs me on my PO.


----------



## imranbecks

That's the first lume shot I've seen of the Spectre... Very nice!


----------



## Zinzan

Honestly, the lume is pretty, but fleeting.

I love the watch, and I love the vintage lume, so I can't complain. But the intensity and longevity of the lume on this watch won't keep up with my Seiko Monster or Magrette. 

That's perfectly fine.


----------



## solesman

DaveW said:


> I'm glad they went all blue. The green minute hand bugs me on my PO.


Totally agree Dave. The lume should be uniform in my OCD eye. That's a great shot and making me fancy this watch even more.


----------



## Zinzan

Hey, @y2jdmbfan, you got yours yet?


----------



## imranbecks

Batista makes the Spectre SM300 look so small....lol


----------



## ReinhardSA

Sheesh, how big is that guy's wrist. We won't see Batista posting any "does this watch look big on me" threads I guess.


----------



## Baz44

Must be the only dude who does not have to double back the NATO at the end!!

Cheers 


The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## sirlordcomic

Love. This. Watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Nice to see it on a bracelet for a change..


----------



## picklepossy

Could you guys imagine seeing Batista as the next James Bond. Dude would crush everyone.


----------



## picklepossy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153562885227211


----------



## Guelerct

imranbecks said:


> Batista makes the Spectre SM300 look so small....lol


Love this pic
There are so many haters of watches over 39mm. The large dials are very well proportioned on those who live an athletic lifestyle. 
Batista makes that dial look like a Junior Mint!


----------



## Zinzan

Zinzan said:


> Interesting. Checked my Certificate of Authenticity, and indeed, it does say something on there about a column wheel chronograph.
> 
> Having bought mine in Singapore, and living in Atlanta, not sure how much luck I would have chasing them up on this, but I guess I could shoot them an email. Or I wonder if my local Boutique can assist?
> 
> Not really sure of the value of having the corrected certificate, anyway. Maybe the original will be of higher value.
> 
> My LE number is in the 9XX's, btw.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> UPDATE: I did reach out to my local boutique, and they confirmed that Omega was sending out corrected certificates to their boutiques/ADs. The ATL boutique said they contacted all of their customers two weeks ago, and other boutiques should be doing so already or in the very near future. They told me I should contact my AD in Singapore.
> 
> So I did via email, but no response after a couple days. Finally called them last night (2 cents a minute on Google Voice), and my salesman said he doesn't check his email very often, send him the details via WhatsApp (very popular in Asia), and he'll look into it (he hadn't heard about the error and correction). So I downloaded the iphone app and sent him the details. Within half an hour, he called me (free via WhatsApp) and said he spoke to Omega Singapore, and they have my certificate and are shipping it via FedEx at that very moment.
> 
> So good deal. Thank you to @Mchart for letting us know about the certificate correction!


Wow, received the updated certificate from the Swatch Group S.E.A. via FedEx already.


----------



## mleok

Guelerct said:


> Love this pic
> There are so many haters of watches over 39mm. The large dials are very well proportioned on those who live an athletic lifestyle.
> Batista makes that dial look like a Junior Mint!


While there are some people for whom a large watch doesn't look out of place, the tendency is to see people whose watch looks like a dinner plate on their wrist.


----------



## 136155

DaveW said:


> I'm glad they went all blue. The green minute hand bugs me on my PO.


Oh God, the lume is blue? My paycheck didn't even have a chance!


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Mchart said:


> This may or may not be common knowledge on here, but I want to alert people to it anyways;
> 
> I received an updated certificate of authenticity for my Spectre from my Omega Boutique today in the mail. Apparently the original certificate has an error in it and says the watch has a column wheel chronograph. Obviously the 8400 doesn't have this.
> 
> Contact your AD/Boutique and make sure you get this updated certificate of authenticity! It is properly numbered just as the original, and for collection purposes I imagine most will want to have this.


Mine is in the 14XX range and it doesn't appear to have reference to a column wheel chronograph. Can you post a picture showing the error?


----------



## Zinzan

y2jdmbfan said:


> Mine is in the 14XX range and it doesn't appear to have reference to a column wheel chronograph. Can you post a picture showing the error?


----------



## aesdc

Would anyone care to share a picture of theirs on the bracelet?


----------



## dawiz

At the Omega premiere of Spectre in Switzerland. Don't have the watch, but they gave me the VIP badge anyway 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Few questions for you 300 boys.. 

Out of interest... why is the lug/21 for NATO on the 300, but 20 on the PO which is a bigger watch, when it's 41mm, and the PO is 42mm? 

Also... that would indicate if you have a 42mm PO you can't use your NATO from the SPECTRE on your PO and need another one with 1mm difference?? If I went down the standard 300 line at a later date, and I wanted a NATO, the one on the PO won't fit right?

And finally, for 20 points, do NATO straps feel all wet and horrible after a swim, as opposed to a quick dry off of a rubber or bracelet, does it stay damp and horrible for longer? I like the look of them, but not sure if it's a goer yet


----------



## Baz44

The reason for the size difference is that if they were the same people would swap the bracelets around. So this is one way to stop that and protect you product to some degree. This also means people need 2 NATOs in different sizes so they sell more. I have 2 identical straps for both size watches. If you put the 21mm on a 42mm PO it will fit but squash the fabric. But fit a 20mm on your SM300 and there is a gap and you can see the Spring bars. So they got you both ways.

As for using a NATO with water they are fabric so will get damp but I have used them for years and because they are close to body heat they tend to dry out fairly swiftly.

Cheers 


The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## TSC

thanks Baz! Does this mean the 41mm 300 wears bigger than the 42mm PO?

So that's the only down side to the NATO, bit damp?


----------



## om3ga_fan

I have used the same 'Bond' NATO and OEM blacked out NATO on my 45.5mm PO's and 300MC. No issues. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## TSC

om3ga_fan said:


> I have used the same 'Bond' NATO and OEM blacked out NATO on my 45.5mm PO's and 300MC. No issues.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Ahh, 45 mate, not 42, that's probably why....


----------



## Hacker and Case

beautiful timepiece


----------



## 136155

I know it's the smallest complaint, but I wish the bracelet didn't have a polished center. It would be a much better tool watch with full brushed metal.


----------



## Kensei1523

The Spectre LE doesn't have polished center links, its bracelet is fully brushed.
The normal SM300 is the one with polished center links


----------



## Kensei1523

- Sorry, double post -


----------



## Perseus

Baz44 said:


> The reason for the size difference is that if they were the same people would swap the bracelets around. So this is one way to stop that and protect you product to some degree. This also means people need 2 NATOs in different sizes so they sell more.


I would be very surprised if the lug width was determined because Omega was concerned about people swapping bracelets around. I am curious if they thought it would require people to buy more straps.

I wish the lugs were 20mm like the Speedy and 42mm PO.


----------



## Perseus

Sherwinius said:


> I know it's the smallest complaint, but I wish the bracelet didn't have a polished center. It would be a much better tool watch with full brushed metal.


I hear you. I'm going to brush the PCL's on my sm300.


----------



## Betterthere

Perseus said:


> I hear you. I'm going to brush the PCL's on my sm300.


Have decided to get em brushed. If my watch dude is in Raleigh tomorrow I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## Betterthere

Perseus said:


> I hear you. I'm going to brush the PCL's on my sm300.


Sorry double


----------



## sensui123

Beautiful watch, loving it and finally got in. Got an excellent limited # too:


















Question for you guys.....the lume shots I see are all very blue. On mine....I really want to say it's all green....but if I stare @ it hard enough it looks a little bluish. How blue really is the lume....or do the pictures make it seem bluer than it actually is?

This one will get all the wrist time lately for sure. Stunner.


----------



## omegarider

sensui123 said:


> Beautiful watch, loving it and finally got in. Got an excellent limited # too:
> 
> Question for you guys.....the lume shots I see are all very blue. On mine....I really want to say it's all green....but if I stare @ it hard enough it looks a little bluish. How blue really is the lume....or do the pictures make it seem bluer than it actually is?
> 
> This one will get all the wrist time lately for sure. Stunner.


Congrats and awesome photos! :-!

It's the pictures, they were probably taken with the HDR (High Dynamic Range) feature turned on, which makes everything look more vivid than real life. :-d


----------



## om3ga_fan

All of you Spectre guys are killin' me! Great watch, awesome photos. My 300MC is pestering me forma brother. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Zinzan

sensui123 said:


> Beautiful watch, loving it and finally got in. Got an excellent limited # too:
> 
> Question for you guys.....the lume shots I see are all very blue. On mine....I really want to say it's all green....but if I stare @ it hard enough it looks a little bluish. How blue really is the lume....or do the pictures make it seem bluer than it actually is?


What is your excellent LE#, if you don't mind my asking? #X000? X00? X007? A personal lucky number?

Regarding the lume, I'll have to look at it a bit closer, but I think it's bluest at it's freshest/brightest. I've looked at it after a while and when it's dim, it looks more green to me.


----------



## sensui123

I don't really mind. My number is 3118. It is a lucky number from a Chinese perspective (I'm Chinese). 3 usually refers to 3 stages of life and the consecutive 1's denote always/will happen and 8 of course means fortune. So I think it's a very lucky number for a Chinese person heh.

Thanks for your comments on the lume guys, I can be less paranoid now lol. I can't stop looking at the watch.....and this is after recently buying the GSOTM also. PO is next.


----------



## Zinzan

sensui123 said:


> I don't really mind. My number is 3118. It is a lucky number from a Chinese perspective (I'm Chinese). 3 usually refers to 3 stages of life and the consecutive 1's denote always/will happen and 8 of course means fortune. So I think it's a very lucky number for a Chinese person heh.
> 
> Thanks for your comments on the lume guys, I can be less paranoid now lol. I can't stop looking at the watch.....and this is after recently buying the GSOTM also. PO is next.


Okay, cool. My LE# is 939. I'm not Chinese or superstitious, but don't tell me if it's an unlucky number. ;-)


----------



## sensui123

Zinzan said:


> Okay, cool. My LE# is 939. I'm not Chinese or superstitious, but don't tell me if it's an unlucky number. ;-)


Nah I think the number is good. Nine usually is fairly lucky too, has the same sound as "long lasting" in Chinese so indirectly it can be interpreted to mean you'll live a long life. Great number.


----------



## Zinzan

And just realized that this watch has a Time Zone function, where the Hour Hand can be set independently without changing the minutes or stopping the seconds. Didn't realize that on Sunday when I changed my watch for daylight savings time. D'oh!

Thought that functionality only existed with better GMT watches.


----------



## dwojo

I just went into my local boutique (Sydney, Australia) and was told these are sold out internationally. Does anyone know any different? I'm keen to squeeze the trigger on one of these.


----------



## rst1121

sensui123 said:


> Nah I think the number is good. Nine usually is fairly lucky too, has the same sound as "long lasting" in Chinese so indirectly it can be interpreted to mean you'll live a long life. Great number.


How about #888?


----------



## imranbecks

dwojo said:


> I just went into my local boutique (Sydney, Australia) and was told these are sold out internationally. Does anyone know any different? I'm keen to squeeze the trigger on one of these.


Still available here in Singapore. Saw one a couple of days ago at the Omega DFS store down at Orchard Road..


----------



## sensui123

rst1121 said:


> How about #888?


This would most definitely be very desirable in the Chinese/Asian community.


----------



## DIV

Nice thread...I first saw the Spectre Seamaster in Las Vegas a couple months ago. It renewed my interest in buying a Seamaster Master Coaxial, but I'm not sure how I feel about the LE dial...I like like the bigger logo and script, but I think I miss the 12 which made it more balanced and uniform, not to mention a faithful repro of the original SM.
If I got one, it would probably be the non-Spectre, but I would definitely have to brush the center links...


----------



## y2jdmbfan

dwojo said:


> I just went into my local boutique (Sydney, Australia) and was told these are sold out internationally. Does anyone know any different? I'm keen to squeeze the trigger on one of these.


You can find some on eBay too. I bet with the amount of screen time and focus this watch gets in the movie, it will be hard to get. Glad I got mine already!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Since yesterday - 00294/7007 ...


----------



## nokaoi1

hmmmm interesting and tempting....would you guys sell/trade a PO LM LE for this?


----------



## DocJekl

nokaoi1 said:


> hmmmm interesting and tempting....would you guys sell/trade a PO LM LE for this?


NO


----------



## sensui123

nokaoi1 said:


> hmmmm interesting and tempting....would you guys sell/trade a PO LM LE for this?


Nope.....both have a place in one's collection. Certainly not worth it to trade IMO.


----------



## Baz44

larryganz said:


> NO


+ 1 not worth the trade PO LM LE definitely one to keep - unless you want to sell it to me 

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Betterthere

nokaoi1 said:


> hmmmm interesting and tempting....would you guys sell/trade a PO LM LE for this?


I don't know if I would trade but I prefer the SM300MC over the PO by a wide margin.


----------



## aesdc

As a recovering lume-aholic, how is the 300 MC LE? As compared to PO or smp diver? Pics?


----------



## harald-hans

aesdc said:


> As a recovering lume-aholic, how is the 300 MC LE? As compared to PO or smp diver? Pics?


----------



## aesdc

Boom! Thanks!! Doesn't look disappointing at all


----------



## Will3020

Brilliant......just brilliant!


----------



## dwojo

Very stoked to have secured mine 30 mins ago. I'm glad I didn't stuff around because they're hard to find and selling out before hitting stores. Delivery in 2-weeks


----------



## GTRetro87

Ugh... I freaking love the vintage style of the face, but that NATO style band.... I need it


----------



## Speedy12

Picked mine up this weekend past. #813. Loving it!


----------



## gippo

harald-hans said:


>


----------



## rst1121

What a killer shot!!! Love this pic!

Had mine for 2 weeks now. Love it! #888










gippo said:


>


----------



## Watch4Victor

You have a really good number. Chinese people would die to own that serial number.



rst1121 said:


> What a killer shot!!! Love this pic!
> 
> Had mine for 2 weeks now. Love it! #888
> View attachment 6028873


----------



## Rallyfan13

Daniel Craig was just on Jimmy Kimmel's show (that is apparently still on the air; I don't watch broadcast TV but was walking by and stopped to hear Craig's bit). He wore a leather strap that seemed a little too agricultural -- like a livestock collar on his wrist, with a fold at the long end of the strap larger in diameter than the watch itself, as if zero thought had been placed on making it a reasonable length and all emphasis was on "style" (I use the term loosely). 

His banter with Kimmel about drinks (not) for manly men was puerile. I've heard better jokes in hospital waiting rooms. I don't think Ω have any shame left at this stage; they're in full send-us-your-money mode. 

Although all this nonesense doesn't change in any way how the watch itself looks in real life, I can't imagine it's helping Ω's image, or at least I certainly hope it's not helping their image because I question whether the type of person attracted to this sort of "image" is capable of stringing two thoughts together or even walking upright for any lenth of time. 

They should have stuck with divers and astronauts if it would eventually come to this.


----------



## mykii

Rallyfan13 said:


> Daniel Craig was just on Jimmy Kimmel's show (that is apparently still on the air; I don't watch broadcast TV but was walking by and stopped to hear Craig's bit). He wore a leather strap that seemed a little too agricultural -- like a livestock collar on his wrist, with a fold at the long end of the strap larger in diameter than the watch itself, as if zero thought had been placed on making it a reasonable length and all emphasis was on "style" (I use the term loosely).
> 
> His banter with Kimmel about drinks (not) for manly men was puerile. I've heard better jokes in hospital waiting rooms. I don't think Ω have any shame left at this stage; they're in full send-us-your-money mode.
> 
> Although all this nonesense doesn't change in any way how the watch itself looks in real life, I can't imagine it's helping Ω's image, or at least I certainly hope it's not helping their image because I question whether the type of person attracted to this sort of "image" is capable of stringing two thoughts together or even walking upright for any lenth of time.
> 
> They should have stuck with divers and astronauts if it would eventually come to this.


Honestly, that is pretty tenuous argumentation.

People may be into the watch because of the Bond affiliation, but the long history of Omega Bond LE's probably suggests that isn't the case. Omega does buy into it for marketing though, which is effective. Much like Aston Martin - you may not run out to buy one because it is James Bond's car, but almost everyone would have universal brain recognition because of it. In marketing and consumer goods, that is more than important - it is invaluable. I certainly don't think anyone is buying an Omega for the Daniel Craig emulation factor either.

On the other hand, based on the 51 pages in this thread, I'd say people are voting with their wallet on this one based on aesthetics - which I'd do too if I had the money.

Great watch.


----------



## Rallyfan13

It's all yours.


----------



## mango_420

That's panty dropper nice


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Watch4Victor




----------



## Watch4Victor

I think he's wearing his on a metal bracelet.


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles

It's on a tan nato


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Phillip 'River' Niles said:


> It's on a tan nato
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally the light tan OEM NATO. He seems to where that one quite a bit.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Bender.Folder

Is that a hidden message to Ellen to stop wearing her rolex (if i spotted it well) ?

Does Daniel travel with a suitcase full of 300MC LE ? Lets be friend with him , he seems on a giveaway spree.:-d


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles

Bender.Folder said:


> Is that a hidden message to Ellen to stop wearing her rolex (if i spotted it well) ?


I was thinking that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

That leather nato he is wearing goes really well with the jacket as well...


----------



## Rallyfan13

Was it cold in the studio or is that jacket from his Indiana Jones Halloween costume?


----------



## Rogi

Bender.Folder said:


> Is that a hidden message to Ellen to stop wearing her rolex (if i spotted it well) ?
> 
> Does Daniel travel with a suitcase full of 300MC LE ? Lets be friend with him , he seems on a giveaway spree.:-d


He should pick one of the people that has a 300MC LE on order (like me *crys) and give us a free one lol

One watch giveaway is ok, but 2!!! 2 come on Omega :O  especially since everyone is iffy if all the people that ordered will get one.

My question now is who will be the next person to receive a free Omega from Daniel, he better not go on Graham Norton  or I'd suspect another freebie


----------



## WWJBD

I would take a free one from Daniel...or his wife!


----------



## aesdc

(Wrong forum)


----------



## Mchart

Another update to folks who bought this watch from an Omega Boutique; I received a package in the mail today that included the Spectre/Omega pen, and a spectre/omega handkerchief. I have no clue if this was a Boutique only thing or if this is something every watch was supposed to come with and they are now sending them out similar to the corrected warranty card. Just a FYI for those that may not have given Omega your address and want more free goodies.


----------



## Betterthere

Mchart said:


> Another update to folks who bought this watch from an Omega Boutique; I received a package in the mail today that included the Spectre/Omega pen, and a spectre/omega handkerchief. I have no clue if this was a Boutique only thing or if this is something every watch was supposed to come with and they are now sending them out similar to the corrected warranty card. Just a FYI for those that may not have given Omega your address and want more free goodies.


how about pics?


----------



## imranbecks

One thing i noticed is that this thread is lacking photos of the watch on the given bracelet. Its majority all on the nato... Post pics of the watch with the bracelet guys!


----------



## Zinzan

@imranbecks, I'm pretty sure I posted some somewhere in this thread. In Singapore, no less. Was hard to get good outdoor photos at the end of September, damn smog.


----------



## DaveW

imranbecks said:


> One thing i noticed is that this thread is lacking photos of the watch on the given bracelet. Its majority all on the nato... Post pics of the watch with the bracelet guys!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Great pictures - thank you for sharing!


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Watch4Victor




----------



## sirlordcomic

Bracelet is exceptional.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcalcaide

sirlordcomic said:


> Bracelet is exceptional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## imranbecks

A nice video clip from Omega about the making of the watch... >>>


----------



## dwojo

Picked mine up today. 98% thrilled. I'll be 100% satisfied when I get the standard SM 300 clasp without the 007 engraving. Easy fix and part on order. Seems I'm sitting on the 00 program bench as well. #117/7007. Pretty happy with that.


----------



## imranbecks

dwojo said:


> Picked mine up today. 98% thrilled. I'll be 100% satisfied when I get the standard SM 300 clasp without the 007 engraving. Easy fix and part on order. Seems I'm sitting on the 00 program bench as well. #117/7007. Pretty happy with that.


Very nice! I agree about the 007 logo on the clasp of the bracelet. Hate it. I can live with the 007 logo on the keeper of the Nato, but not too fond of the one on the bracelet clasp. Always hated that on all the Omega Bond limited editions...


----------



## sirlordcomic

Can you guys let me know how you order the standard SM300 clasp. Cost? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertDogEsq

For some reason, this one does not do anything for me... I think it is the faded vintage lume. But lots of good shots here and happy for everyone who loves theres!


----------



## deleonj

I would love to get this watch but it's too thick and large for me . Happy for everyone here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

deleonj said:


> I would love to get this watch but it's too thick and large for me . Happy for everyone here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrist size?


----------



## deleonj

julywest said:


> Wrist size?


I have a 6.5. I tried one on yesterday actually and I just didn't like the lug to lug distance and how thick it looked. I'm also a short guy so I just felt like It wasn't meant to be. 
It was for the best - They're also pricey for me right now 

I'm hoping they release a smaller version at some point in the future. Time till tell (no pun intended)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raf42

sirlordcomic said:


> Can you guys let me know how you order the standard SM300 clasp. Cost?


I just picked up a SM300 MC clasp (ordered from AD) yesterday, which also happens to fit the PO GMT (also with 21mm lugs) bracelet (so goes from no micro adjustments to on-the-fly ones.... making it crazy better).

Description from my invoice: "Omega Stainless Steel Deployant Buckle w/Micro Adjustment (for Seamaster 300 MC)".
Part number from my invoice is 017STZ001154.

Price was (surprisingly) a bit over $120.


----------



## om3ga_fan

I like the strategy - pick up the Spectre and swap the clasp. If I wasn't planning to order a PO for the girlfriend, I'd think about doing that for myself just to have both versions of the 300.



















Such a great model!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## dwojo

The on the fly micro adjustments are so good. I use the feature daily. The clasp replacement cost my $142.30 in AUD. I was happy with that pricing. I was expecting much more. Ordered through Omega boutique.


----------



## Ken G

Don't have the watch, but did get the pen 
(to match my Skyfall one):


----------



## Ken G

More _Spectre_ "goodies" 

















[/URL]


----------



## HMHM

In case you're wondering where the explosive C4 component is inside your watch.


----------



## Rogi

Still hoping and waiting that my watch will come in, called the other day and they told me I'm next on the list for one, although nothing confirmed. Just a hope  post some more pics people


----------



## om3ga_fan

All I have is the regular...



















Hope your Spectre comes in soon!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## imranbecks

HMHM said:


> In case you're wondering where the explosive C4 component is inside your watch.


LOL! One thing is for sure, gonna have trouble boarding flights at the airport if its really in there..


----------



## dwojo

Does anyone else wish this watch had a date function? I understand preserving the heritage of the piece but it is the only thing that I sincerely miss. Hopefully Omega can expand the Seamaster 300 franchise to include a SM 300 date like Rolex have with the Sub. I'm sure there would be others that would love a date function and like having the option. The no date can continue alongside and people can have the choice just like with Rolex. Ive read this watch described as a tool watch and in 2015 referencing the date is a handy function for this tool. 

Just my 2c


----------



## Betterthere

dwojo said:


> Does anyone else wish this watch had a date function? I understand preserving the heritage of the piece but it is the only thing that I sincerely miss. Hopefully Omega can expand the Seamaster 300 franchise to include a SM 300 date like Rolex have with the Sub. I'm sure there would be others that would love a date function and like having the option. The no date can continue alongside and people can have the choice just like with Rolex. Ive read this watch described as a tool watch and in 2015 referencing the date is a handy function for this tool.
> 
> Just my 2c


Not me


----------



## Zinzan

julywest said:


> Not me


Not me, either. Perhaps Omega will release other vintage models with date windows, but not the Seamaster 300, and definitely not this Spectre LE.


----------



## Norm S

great pictures guys! 
congrats to those who picked one of the 10007 up. apparently they're essentially sold out worldwide by now, except my AD in canada got one from a mistaken shipment  haha. its killing me cause I'm so on the fence about it. i think for me the only gripe i have about it is the faux vintage lume contrasts too much with the white print and hands. other than that though, its a snazzy watch.


----------



## Rogi

Norm S said:


> great pictures guys!
> congrats to those who picked one of the 10007 up. apparently they're essentially sold out worldwide by now, except my AD in canada got one from a mistaken shipment  haha. its killing me cause I'm so on the fence about it. i think for me the only gripe i have about it is the faux vintage lume contrasts too much with the white print and hands. other than that though, its a snazzy watch.


The only way you can get one now is if you've been waiting on a list with other people  I hope they aren't all spoken for, since I'm waiting to hear word from my AD on whether or not I'll receive one....been waiting over a month already  and first on the list  and it's 7007 pieces?


----------



## Norm S

Rogi said:


> The only way you can get one now is if you've been waiting on a list with other people  I hope they aren't all spoken for, since I'm waiting to hear word from my AD on whether or not I'll receive one....been waiting over a month already  and first on the list  and it's 7007 pieces?


pretty sure its 10007 pieces, cause the AT bond is 15007. I'm pretty sure they're all spoken for, the boutique and my AD both told me they're essentially sold out worldwide. if you're keen on it i can shoot my AD a quick message for ya. CAD dollar is pretty low right now anyways great for US buyers haha.


----------



## Zinzan

Norm S said:


> pretty sure its 10007 pieces, cause the AT bond is 15007.


Nonsense.


----------



## Rogi

Norm S said:


> pretty sure its 10007 pieces, cause the AT bond is 15007. I'm pretty sure they're all spoken for, the boutique and my AD both told me they're essentially sold out worldwide. if you're keen on it i can shoot my AD a quick message for ya. CAD dollar is pretty low right now anyways great for US buyers haha.


I'm in Canada and I placed an order (security deposit) last month, I will pm you but I'm pretty sure the only way to get an order fulfilled right now is to have your name on one of the AD's lists of people waiting for one  at least that's what every AD in Canada told me when I called a bit over a month ago 

and it is def. 7007 pieces. if it were 10,007 everyone would probably have their order fulfilled twice over


----------



## Speedy12

Norm S said:


> pretty sure its 10007 pieces.....


 Mine is 813/7007


----------



## dwojo

Yep definitely 7007. I'm sporting #117.


----------



## imranbecks

Norm S said:


> pretty sure its 10007 pieces


Where are you getting your info from? Only 7007 pieces were made of the Spectre SM300. Its widely known. And yes, its selling out worldwide. They still have a few left here in Singapore. But not for long i reckon.


----------



## Norm S

Yea just googled. My bad! I must've gotten it mixed up with something else haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear

imranbecks said:


> Where are you getting your info from? Only 7007 pieces were made of the Spectre SM300. Its widely known. And yes, its selling out worldwide. They still have a few left here in Singapore. But not for long i reckon.


Imranbecks, do you own a spectre SM300?


----------



## snakeinthegear

Double post.


----------



## leighton156

Just a quick observation (not sure if this has been said before apologies if it has). I watched Spectre again today and when Q gives bond the watch its the standard seamaster 300, then when Bond detonates during his torture scene its the limited edition. I have the standard edition with the omega nato. Got be honest i purchased my Seamaster last Xmas, i wish i could have looked ahead a year a waited for the Spectre edition. Never mind, both superb watches.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear

Imranbecks, I've noticed that you're parading and have listed the SM300 spectre as a watch you own as part of your collection but this isn't true is it. What you have is a replica and I do think it's quite disingenuous to fool people to believe otherwise.


----------



## HMHM

snakeinthegear said:


> Imranbecks, I've noticed that you're parading and have listed the SM300 spectre as a watch you own as part of your collection but this isn't true is it. What you have is a replica and I do think it's quite disingenuous to fool people to believe otherwise.


Imranbecks, while being super enthusiastic about the "SPECTRE" watch, has never claimed to own it. Every WRUW shot he's posted has been his 2220.80 (sometimes with the SPECTRE bracelet). The only photo he posted of the SPECTRE watch was from inside the shop, with the buckles still wrapped in plastic. Where are you seeing him posting pics of a replica? It's not listed in his collection, either. https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=35983


----------



## snakeinthegear

That's because he's removed it. He had it listed and included the watch itself in his watch box collection and has since removed them since I brought it up. He even had it as his display picture upto only a couple of hours ago and has reverted back to his genuine smp.


----------



## snakeinthegear

As it also turns out and I thought he'd remove it too after being called out with his fake SM300 spectre, his listed planet ocean is also a fake. Imranbecks, come on dude.


----------



## Betterthere

snakeinthegear said:


> As it also turns out and I thought he'd remove it too after being called out with his fake SM300 spectre, his listed planet ocean is also a fake. Imranbecks, come on dude.


If on wus then report it to the mods.


----------



## snakeinthegear

I'd rather he have the chance to remove them as he's been called out on it instead of reporting him to the mods.


----------



## HMHM

snakeinthegear said:


> That's because he's removed it. He had it listed and included the watch itself in his watch box collection and has since removed them since I brought it up. He even had it as his display picture upto only a couple of hours ago and has reverted back to his genuine smp.


Well that's a shame if true. I'd noticed for a while that while he was in all the threads, he came short of saying he owned it. And either here or another forum, he said he'd been to the shop but didn't buy.


----------



## snakeinthegear

That's because he was making sure when he bought his fake, it looked as realistic as possible enough for him to be audacious to include it in his signature where you can identify what watch it is but without seeing it clearly enough to tell if it's a fake or not.
I know he's talked about it extensively but never all out showed it off and that's because we all would know it was a fake. He has now removed the watch completely from his profile and signature but he still has his fake PO and it's hard to tell if his other watches are also fakes.

Check out his flikr page

Those are fake omegas with his rather impressive Bond memorabilia Bond collection.

Also...RE: fake PO


----------



## snakeinthegear

And his fake spectre 300


----------



## Bender.Folder

Indeed the lume pip on the XL is way off and the hands on the 42mm seem fishy....Dont get the benefit of this..except those fakes are well executed for a non trained eye.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Continued from previous post


----------



## teeritz

Well, now that's very disappointing.


----------



## jamesltpz

I think the other 007 James Bond Seamaster (blue and yellow) looks way better than this for some reason.


----------



## imranbecks

A thousand apologies guys. I have since removed any pictures in relation to fakes on this forum. Never again.


----------



## sensui123

Surprised to find the recent conversation regarding replicas.....anyhow, just wanted to drop a line that interested me at the boutique when I was there today. They told me all the Spectre SM300 are sold out in the US and they're focusing their marketing now back to the Aqua Terra.....wonder how true that is. Heard whispers of it but never confirmed, it only came up because I was wearing the watch today.


----------



## thestrapguy

Sorry if I Ruffled some feathers. I have not bought or owned a fake/replica in my life and will continue to do so. When I couldn't afford a watch, I just save patiently for it. If it's really out of my reach, it's not meant to be. It pisses when I know my colleagues wear fake watches and aren't ashamed at all. I rather be seen wearing a cheap seiko than a knock off so well made that no one can tell. End of the day, I'm just lying to myself. Which IMHO is the most tragic thing.


----------



## JNH

I like the watch! I'm not a NATO strap fan; I think it would look better on a SS bracelet.


----------



## Baz44

sensui123 said:


> Surprised to find the recent conversation regarding replicas.....anyhow, just wanted to drop a line that interested me at the boutique when I was there today. They told me all the Spectre SM300 are sold out in the US and they're focusing their marketing now back to the Aqua Terra.....wonder how true that is. Heard whispers of it but never confirmed, it only came up because I was wearing the watch today.


Interesting there was one in the window of my local AD in the UK yesterday so not quite sold out I would say. Personally I think Omega got their volume sums wrong and should have reversed them between the AT and SM300. But such is life.

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Baz44

JNH said:


> I like the watch! I'm not a NATO strap fan; I think it would look better on a SS bracelet.


Are you sure I cannot tempt you ?

Cheers 

PS Yes it's a real one! 










The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## rst1121

sensui123 said:


> Surprised to find the recent conversation regarding replicas.....anyhow, just wanted to drop a line that interested me at the boutique when I was there today. They told me all the Spectre SM300 are sold out in the US and they're focusing their marketing now back to the Aqua Terra.....wonder how true that is. Heard whispers of it but never confirmed, it only came up because I was wearing the watch today.


i was told the same thing. Soldout in the US!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Baz44 said:


> I think Omega got their volume sums wrong and should have reversed them between the AT and SM300.


Totally agree. Not sure why they went with 10007 of the LE AT. I highly doubt they will ever sell all of them.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Rogi

om3ga_fan said:


> Totally agree. Not sure why they went with 10007 of the LE AT. I highly doubt they will ever sell all of them.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Just a small correction

The AT is "limited" to 15,007 , which they'll probably never sell, fully agreed there


----------



## om3ga_fan

Rogi said:


> Just a small correction
> 
> The AT is "limited" to 15,007 , which they'll probably never sell, fully agreed there


Thanks for the clarification. Wow, it's worse than I thought 

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## TSC

leighton156 said:


> Just a quick observation (not sure if this has been said before apologies if it has). I watched Spectre again today and when Q gives bond the watch its the standard seamaster 300, then when Bond detonates during his torture scene its the limited edition. I have the standard edition with the omega nato. Got be honest i purchased my Seamaster last Xmas, i wish i could have looked ahead a year a waited for the Spectre edition. Never mind, both superb watches.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Don't think so mate, the lollipop is visible when he gives it to him, as it is at the end.... 
That would be one hell of a continuity blooper which they couldn't afford to let happen.

Check that swerve of change of subject. You're welcome


----------



## leighton156

Yeah it was definitely the standard bezel when he first hands it too Bond, i was in the from row of the cinema. These continuity errors do creep in movies. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

leighton156 said:


> Yeah it was definitely the standard bezel when he first hands it too Bond, i was in the from row of the cinema. These continuity errors do creep in movies.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


You can see the frame where he gives it to him here


----------



## hidden by leaves

imranbecks said:


> A thousand apologies guys. I have since removed any pictures in relation to fakes on this forum. Never again.


"never again" what? post pics of your fakes? If you really think _that_ is the problem here you're beyond hope. What a joke. In the absence of this clown being banned, I'll just say to him - welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## GTTIME

About four years ago on a trip to China with a colleague who loved fake watches, I bought the watches below. Never wore them, ever! Always thought I might take them apart and play with the movements but never found even the motivation for that. This thread finally got me to pull them out and throw them away. Would hate for anyone to ever assume they were real. I will say even four years ago the quality was insane and very scary.


----------



## Betterthere

Probably could've just donated if not too late. 

Course with forum rules might get thread closed.


----------



## Zinzan

> 9 . No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a moderator or the site owner. In general, any posts that involves the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is prohibited.




Okay, fair enough. Hopefully, my post was seen as "discussion" and not "encouragement", but deleted at any rate. I do not support or condone the replica watch market.


----------



## DocJekl

GTTIME said:


> About four years ago on a trip to China with a colleague who loved fake watches, I bought the watches below. Never wore them, ever! Always thought I might take them apart and play with the movements but never found even the motivation for that. This thread finally got me to pull them out and throw them away. Would hate for anyone to ever assume they were real. I will say even four years ago the quality was insane and very scary.
> 
> View attachment 6411953
> 
> 
> View attachment 6411977


It Would be more fun to smash them with a hammer to shock others into thinking money means nothing to you, like Steve Martin did in that movie "Leap of Faith".


----------



## om3ga_fan

larryganz said:


> It Would be more fun to smash them with a hammer to shock others into thinking money means nothing to you, like Steve Martin did in that movie "Leap of Faith".


Love it

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Baz44

Zinzan said:


> Okay, fair enough. Hopefully, my post was seen as "discussion" and not "encouragement", but deleted at any rate. I do not support or condone the replica watch market.


In the same boat as you on posts (now deleted) and opinions on the replica market.

Everyman is free to do as they wish and be guided by their own morale compass.

This dude has apologised and that should be taken at face value no need for a witch hunt that's not our style.

After all it's Christmas - Season of Goodwill to all men (and watch owners)

Seasons Greetings all

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## spyderco10

There's a few on eBay, but they appear to be listed (and selling) well above MSRP.


----------



## Zinzan

Merry Christmas, everyone. My wife bought me the barenia leather strap and SS deployant a couple weeks ago, but I had her wrap it up and put it under the Christmas tree for me. Can't wait to open it tomorrow and put it on this watch.


----------

